#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Punisher Horn

## Contour

Hallo allemaal,

In navolging van het M-hoorn project staat er nu een nieuwe uitdaging klaar: de Punisher! Het doel is om een compact hoornsubje te maken dat maximaal 300 liter groot is. Zelfs in zijn eentje, dus zonder muren en dergelijke dient deze soeverein tot 50Hz recht te lopen en graag toch wel 130dB output te leveren vanaf 50Hz en hoger bij een referentie vermogen van 1000W RMS...

Of dit gaat lukken, en zo ja hoe het eruit komt te zien kunnen jullie volgen in dit topic.

En voor de wijsneuzen onder jullie, er is natuurlijk al het 1 en ander gesimuleerd!

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

Wat komt er in qua drivers ?

----------


## Contour

Als driver zitten we te denken aan een zware 12" die zeker 1000W RMS aan moet kunnen. Een kleine driver zorgt ervoor dat we in de compacte kast zoveel mogelijk 'hoorn' kwijt kunnen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

dit lijkt me weer een interessant topic te worden[^], ik ga dit weer eens met plezier volgen.

aan welk merk hadden jullie gedacht kwa 12" driver dan:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/luidsprek...df/12.00SW.pdf

deze lijkt me al in aanmerking te komen...??

mvg
ronny

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> dit lijkt me weer een interessant topic te worden[^], ik ga dit weer eens met plezier volgen.
> 
> aan welk merk hadden jullie gedacht kwa 12" driver dan:
> 
> http://www.speakerstore.nl/luidsprek...df/12.00SW.pdf
> 
> deze lijkt me al in aanmerking te komen...??
> ...



Ik heb deze ciare gehoord in een klein basreflexje van Tecnare 
en hij gaat laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Contour

De Ciare is inderdaad 1 van de drivers waarvan momenteel gekeken wordt of deze geschikt is voor de toepassing. 

MVG Contour

----------


## major tom

Beetje laag rendement dat speakertje 91db 1w/1m kan je niet beter gaan voor een driver met een hoger rendement...

----------


## Leinad

> citaat:_Geplaatst door major tom_
> 
> Beetje laag rendement dat speakertje 91db 1w/1m kan je niet beter gaan voor een driver met een hoger rendement...



Zoals je misschien al geleerd hebt van de LAB-hoorn (ook bij de SPL-hoorn besproken) heeft het rendement van een speaker weinig te zeggen in een bashoorn. Meer van invloed zijn luchtverplaatsing en krachtaandrijving.

Mvg Daniël.

ps. Wel een leuke naam voor de kast trouwens.  :Wink:

----------


## Contour

Hoi Leinad,

Klopt inderdaad van dat rendement. Zo'n driver van slechts 91db kan in een bashoorn zomaar 100db rendement hebben. Als we hier naar de Ciare kijken zien we een enorme spoel van 100mm diameter en 33mm lang. Dit verzekert je ervan dat de driver echt 1000W of meer (ik schat de Ciare op 1400W Program) kan hebben zonder dat hij te kort schiet qua bewegingsvrijheid. De magneet levert een zeer hoge BL factor van 25 N/A wat voor een 12" driver erg hoog is. Dus deze driver kan zeker in een hoorn worden gebruikt.

De gebruikelijke 'hoorn' drivers met een zeer lage Qts en hoog rendement van bijv. 102dB hebben helaas bijna altijd een zeer kleine x-max van bijv. 2mm. Een kast met deze drivers mag dan misschien een hoger rendement hebben dan de Ciare hoorn, als het om maximaal haalbare SPL gaat zal de Ciare er beter voor staan. Natuurlijk vraagt dit wel een portie versterkervermogen maar zoals ik al aangaf: daar is deze Ciare niet benauwd voor.

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> De Ciare is inderdaad 1 van de drivers waarvan momenteel gekeken wordt of deze geschikt is voor de toepassing. 
> 
> MVG Contour



Denk dat je weinig keuze hebt. Ciare is een topmerk en wordt tegenwoordig veel gebruikt in Tecnare ( Ciare en B&C geladen )
Het schijnt op de Gentse feesten dat daar een Tecnare line-array stond waarvan de techniekers zeiden dat deze beter was ( klonk ) dan 
L'acoustics [:0][^]
sis

----------


## Contour

De keuze qua drivers die voor dit project geschikt zijn is inderdaad gering. Echter Beyma maakt bijv. ook de XMAX-12 en de Power-12 welke ook erg intressant zijn. Dan heb je natuurlijk ook de Eminence LAB-12 en HL10-A 

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

Die Ciare 12.00SW is echt een monster. Ik weet wel bijna zeker dat deze speaker de juiste kandidaat is.

Als het ontwerp af, dan worden de bouwtekeningen en de 3d afbeeldingen op de speakerstore website geplaatst.

----------


## Contour

Frederik heeft nu een tipje van de sluier opgelicht. Inderdaad is de keus gevallen op de Caire 12.00SW driver. Nu de lastige taak om een hoorn te maken met deze driver in een kast kleiner dan 300 liter en de 130dB eis bij 50Hz met een enkele kast halfspace. Maar geen paniek, dit komt goed!

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Om wat meer inzicht te verschaffen in de Punisher heb ik deze in de simulatie vergeleken met de BandPass Hoorn (BPH) van de site van Speakerstore. Varianten op deze bandpasshoorn worden tegenwoordig gebruikt door Funkion One (F-218) en Turbosound (TSW-718) deze kasten verenigen als het ware twee bandpasshoorns in 1 behuizing.

De BPH is geladen met de extreem zware PD-1850 driver, een beest van een 18 incher. In deze simulatie krijgt deze 1000W RMS toegevoerd.

De Punisher is geladen met de Ciare 12.00SW, ook een beest van een 12" maar hij valt in het niet naast de reusachtige PD-1850. Ook de Ciare krijgt 1000W RMS toegevoerd.

De BPH en de Punisher hebben rond 60Hz exact hetzelfde rendement, tussen de 60Hz en 100Hz is de BPH duidelijk luider om bij 100Hz weer ongeveer hetzelfde rendement te behalen. Echter onder de 60Hz is de Punisher luider, bij 50Hz geeft de Punisher maar liefst 5db meer output dan de BPH...

Maximale geluidsdruk: boven de 70Hz geeft de BPH ongeveer 3dB meer output, onder de 70Hz is de Punisher duidelijk krachtiger. Bij 50Hz geeft de Punisher ongeveer 9dB meer basdruk!

De BPH heeft dus een zeer goed rendement in het hogere basbereik maar klinkt in zijn eentje tamelijk baszwak. Waarschijnlijk is dit ook de reden dat de grote namen maar direct 2 kastjes in 1 behuizing hebben gestopt, om meer diepgang te krijgen. Zet je namelijk meerdere BPH per kant dan komt het systeem wat lager. De Punisher heeft vanaf 50Hz al een goed rendement en dit rendement loopt vrij continu door tot over de 100Hz. Met slechts 1 Punisher per kant lijkt de 130dB bij 50Hz haalbaar...

MVG Contour

----------


## karelg

Knap Knap.

Eigenlijk had ik met hornresp vroeger ook al eventjes zitten kijken of het mogelijk was een compacte versie van de labsub te maken. Maar een sub die met 2 kasten per kant ook de 45Hz haalt.
Maar ik was daar toen niet echt in geslaagd.

Keep up the good work! :Smile:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frederik__
> 
> Die Ciare 12.00SW is echt een monster. Ik weet wel bijna zeker dat deze speaker de juiste kandidaat is.
> 
> Als het ontwerp af, dan worden de bouwtekeningen en de 3d afbeeldingen op de speakerstore website geplaatst.



enig idee wanneer de bouwtekening af is ??
vlug vlug  :Big Grin: 
sissie

----------


## Contour

Hoi Sis,

Een grof idee van wat het gaat worden en hoe de kast eruit komt te zien heb ik natuurlijk al. Echter de kleine details zoals bijv. de vraag hoe de driver later nog uit de kast kan en hoe de hoorn gevouwen dient te worden kosten al met al nog aardig wat tijd. Ik kan nu dus nog niet zeggen wanneer de tekeningen online komen, maar ik doe mijn best...

Zou jij intresse hebben om de eerste testkast te bouwen? Benieuwd of je kast met 15" B&C nog een beetje bij kan blijven?

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Zou jij intresse hebben om de eerste testkast te bouwen? Benieuwd of je kast met 15" B&C nog een beetje bij kan blijven?



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

zou het???[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

mvg
ronny

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Hoi Sis,
> Benieuwd of je kast met 15" B&C nog een beetje bij kan blijven?
> 
> MVG Contour



Ja, tuurlijk  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Contour

Voor Sis:

Als ik het goed heb dan gebruik je nu toch B&C 15TBX40 in het box15 ontwerp van de B&C site? Ik heb dit ontwerp in een simulatie gegooid en vergeleken met de Punisher:

Boven de 50Hz geeft de Punisher ongeveer 3dB meer rendement en bij 100Hz zelfs 7dB. Echter helemaal leuk wordt het als we in beide kasten 1500W RMS gaan stoppen. De Punisher is haalt dan tussen de 50 en 100Hz circa 9db meer geluidsdruk als de B&C geladen kast.

Het vergelijk is indrukwekkend maar niet alles zeggend. Vergeet niet dat de B&C kast slechts 160 liter is terwijl de Punisher ongeveer 280 liter in beslag neemt. Echter een stack van 2x box15 met B&C 15TBX40 met 3000W zal volgens de simulaties nog steeds zachter gaan dan een enkele punisher met slechts 1500W...

Onthoud wel goed dat simulaties niet alles zeggen maar de 125db long term van de SPL van box 15 zoals op de B&C site vermeld komt ook 'toevallig' uit de simulatie rollen. Wat B&C helaas niet op de site vermeldt is dat deze tussen de 45Hz en 100Hz ietsjes lager uitvalt ivm met de grote membraan uitwijking in deze frequentieband.

Op papier lijkt de Punisher dus een stuk harder te gaan dan een normale front loaded basreflex met een zware goede driver zoals de TBX40. Pas als de Punisher ook gebouwd en getest is, dan heb je het echte bewijs daarvoor maar voorlopig ziet het er goed uit!

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Voor Sis:
> Op papier lijkt de Punisher dus een stuk harder te gaan dan een normale front loaded basreflex met een zware goede driver zoals de TBX40. Pas als de Punisher ook gebouwd en getest is, dan heb je het echte bewijs daarvoor maar voorlopig ziet het er goed uit!
> 
> MVG Contour



T'is te hopen hé,  succes [^] 
Trouwens als je even op de site kijkt van EAW zie je ook wat ze daar voor mekaar krijgen met een 12" , vooral die BH'tjes  :Big Grin:  jammer dat we niet weten welke ze gebruiken  :Frown: 
Maar ben toch ooooooo zo blij met mijn TBX'je , en ik kan hem lekker alleen tillen [^]
sissie

----------


## Contour

De EAW LA400 is vrij vergelijkbaar met de Punisher alleen stukken groter namelijk 440 liter versus circa 280 liter. Qua frequency response zal de Punisher ook de performance van de LA-400 weten te halen en qua maximum SPL zal de EAW misschien net ietsje harder gaan. Echter of dit opweegt tegen de veel grotere kast kun je jezelf afvragen.

De punisher is met 1 kast per kant al uitermate bruikbaar. Ik voorzie in het ontwerp zwenkwielen op de achterkant zodat je hem niet hoeft te tillen maar kunt rijden. Ik schat dat de Punisher ongeveer 48 kg zal gaan wegen, niet zo zwaar dus!

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

als ik het goed begrijp gaan we als het ontwerp gelukt is en de testresultaten meevallen een groot alternatief krijgen tov de basreflexkast:

- de punisher zal niet veel groter zijn kwa kast dan een basreflex( ontwerp van b&c met pzb46...)

- kwa gewicht valt hij met zen ( ongeveer ) 48kg nog zeer goed mee. Tis met beetje moeite nog alleen handelbaar...  zeker met wielen eronder.

- je kan nu een systeem meenemen dat kwa geluidsdruk veel meer kan als frontgeladen systemen en in feite niet veel meer ruimte( opslag ) in beslag neemt.


Alleen heb ik nu wel de vraag:  Is zoiets ook als klein setje te gebruiken. bv  punischer  paaltje  topje    per kant...??

of is het echt de bedoeling om er een paar stacks van neer te poten met goede toppen erop   en blazen maar[^]....?

mvg
ronny

----------


## TlM

Ziet er erg interresant uit.  :Smile: 

Wanneer begint het hoog af te vallen?

----------


## Contour

Beste Ronny,

Het kastje wordt compact net zoals de opstelling. Met 1 Punisher per kant heb je reeds een vlakke responsie tot 50Hz. Ik zal in het ontwerp ruimte voorzien aan de bovenzijde voor een flensbus zodat er  naar believen een topje met een tussenpaaltje kan worden opgezet.

Net zoals bij de M-hoorn proberen we dit project zo kosteneffectief te maken als mogelijk. Met 2x Ciare 12.00SW drivers + wat hout ben je al klaar.

MVG Contour

----------


## JVS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Hoi Sis,
> 
> Een grof idee van wat het gaat worden en hoe de kast eruit komt te zien heb ik natuurlijk al. Echter de kleine details zoals bijv. de vraag hoe de driver later nog uit de kast kan en hoe de hoorn gevouwen dient te worden kosten al met al nog aardig wat tijd. Ik kan nu dus nog niet zeggen wanneer de tekeningen online komen, maar ik doe mijn best...
> 
> Zou jij intresse hebben om de eerste testkast te bouwen? Benieuwd of je kast met 15" B&C nog een beetje bij kan blijven?
> 
> MVG Contour



Ik zou best wel een testkastje willen bouwen... Maar ik vrees alleen dat je een aardig eindje van me (limburg) vandaan woont, en dat het testen van de kast weer een ander verhaal zou worden....

----------


## karelg

> citaat:Trouwens als je even op de site kijkt van EAW zie je ook wat ze daar voor mekaar krijgen met een 12" , vooral die BH'tjes  jammer dat we niet weten welke ze gebruiken



Dat weten we wel hoor. Ik heb er zelfs 2 van die woofers thuis liggen.
Indien contour of  deze wil om testen mee te doen, laat maar iets weten.
Het zijn eminence oem's. Extreem grote magneet, maar toch geen al te grote BL (22 dacht ik). Ook slechts een 5mm Xmax (opgemeten met klippel).

Ik heb ook nog enkele 12"  van het oude type liggen (RCF oem's, 500W ipv 800W).

mvg,

Karel

----------


## Contour

Hoi JVS,

Als het ontwerp af is sta je natuurlijk vrij om aan het bouwen te gaan. Of de kast werkt zoals verwacht merk je natuurlijk snel genoeg aan de performance. Maar ik heb een behoorlijk vertrouwen in de gebruikte simulatiesoftware dus ik verwacht geen rare dingen. Wat de simulatie ons helaas niet laat zien is hoe de kast nu echt 'klinkt' dat zie je niet af aan een frequentieresponsie, dat moet je gewoon testen met een leuk stukje bassterke muziek! 

Voor Karel: De parameters van de driver komen vrij nauw bij deze hoorn. Een simulatie met de LAB-12 van Eminence levert minder mooie resultaten. 5mm x-max is te weinig voor de Punisher, hiervoor dient een driver minimaal 7-8mm x-max te hebben, en meer is handig als je eens 2000W wil proberen ofzo...

MVG Contour

----------


## DJEM

Kijk kijk, dit klinkt leuk. Al tijden zoek ik naar een leuk ontwerp van een baskast, al velen tegen gekomen, doch de m oid het is allemaal net niet. Ik zit toch in het kleine werk en dan zoek je iets met rendement en compactheid..

Maar euhm aan welke afmetingen is er gedacht (in mm)?

----------


## Contour

Pin me er nog niet op vast maar voorlopig zijn het deze maten (zonder zwenkwielen):

breedte: 500 mm
hoogte:  700 mm
diepte:  815 mm

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

tadaaaaaa  :Big Grin: 
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=21

----------


## tittere-ie

Leuk, leuk, leuk, blijkbaar een zeer leuk doosje om te hebben (en mee uit te pakken) en weer een geweldig onderwerp om te volgen.

Ik weet niet of het interessant is, maar er zijn in de car-audio ook enkele interessante merken die zeer bekwame (lees grote motor, dubbele spoel, groot vermogen) 12 inchers leveren voor leuke prijzen.

gr nico

----------


## Klaaske

Ding heeft wat weg van een MCM hoorn maar dan niet zo hoog. Welke lengte heeft de gevouwde hoorn ?

----------


## xsystems

al een manier bedacht om de speaker eruit te kunnen halen?

----------


## Leinad

Hoi Contour en Frederik,

Ziet er stoer uit moet ik zeggen... [8D]
Denken jullie dat de eerste vouw verliezen gaat opleveren?

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Leinad_
> 
> 
> Denken jullie dat de eerste vouw verliezen gaat opleveren?



ja  :Big Grin: 

ff serieus, wel krap inderdaad, behoorlijk veel compressie

----------


## Overdrive

Misschien idee voor speaker plaatsing:
-Frees een gat aan de zijkant van de kast met de diameter die overeenkomt met de vorm van de gesloten ruimte voor de speaker.
-Frees 2 a 3 cm extra om het gat weg ter diepte van de helft van de dikte van het hout.
-Frees een cirkel uit met de diameter die overeenkomt met het 2 a 3 cm extra gefreesde gat.
-Frees nu weer 2 a 3 cm vanaf de rand ter diepte van de helft van de dikte van het hout (wel zelfde hout als van de kast gebruiken.
-luchtstrip over het ingefreesde 2 a 3 cm stukje.... en klaar is klara!

Nu past de cirkel exact in het gat en bevestig je em door t-nuts door het 2 a 3 cm gedeelte te maken.

Volgt iemand het nog?

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Pin me er nog niet op vast maar voorlopig zijn het deze maten (zonder zwenkwielen):
> 
> breedte: 500 mm
> hoogte:  700 mm
> diepte:  815 mm
> 
> MVG Contour



Wat een diepte.. Hij is dus smal, plat maar diep. Verders is de eerste vouw wel erg strak. Ben benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## frederik_

De halsopening van de hoorn is 150cm2 en het conusoppervlak van de Ciare is 490cm2, kortom een compressie van 3,2. Voor een 18" luidspreker is dat idd wel veel, een 12" zou dat moeten kunnen hebben.

De eerste vouw in de hoorn is scherp, net als als de LabSub, zie: http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsp/LAB-3DC.gif Wij verwachten dus geen problemen.

----------


## sis

even een vraagje aan Contour en frederik !!
Ik zag op de site van ciare ook een 15 " versie 15.00 SW
Waarom is er gekozen voor een 12 " 
Heeft het te maken met de grote van de kast ??
sis

----------


## ronny

dat denk ik wel sis.  de bedoeling was om zoveel mogelijk hoorn in een zo klein mogelijke behuizing te krijgen( +- 300liter).

aangezien hoe langer de hoorn is, hoe lager dat het kastje kan...

mvg
ronny

----------


## tittere-ie

Om het inbouwen van de luidspreker te vergemakkelijken, is het misschien mogelijk om de hoorn anders te vouwen?
Ik ben nog niet echt bekend met het ontwerpen van een hoorn, maar volgens mij lijkt het dat een hoorn in alle richtingen kan gevouwen worden.
dus doe ik ook maar eens een poging.
Ipv de gesloten ruimte in het midden te maken, is het misschien makkelijker om deze achteraan/bovenaan de kast te maken. De kast wordt dan wel een beetje hoger, maar dan kan je aan de bovenzijde een luik maken waardoor de speaker vervangen kan worden.

Ik zou er graag een tekening bij doe, maar ik weet verdomd niet hoe.

mvg nico

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

De eerste vouw is relatief vrij krap maar zoals Frederik reeds aangaf is er in de praktijk reeds bewezen (en hoe: de LAB-sub) dat dit geen bezwaar is voor een goede werking. Wrijvingsverliezen hangen samen met de trillingssnelheid van de lucht. Aan het begin van de hoorn is de druk hoog en de snelheid laag. De tranformatie werking van de hoorn berust immers op het feit dat de hoge druk voor de konus efficient wordt gekoppeld aan de lage omgevingsdruk van 1 bar. Volgens de stromingsleer neem de snelheid daarbij kwadratisch toe. Het was dus zeker geen optie op zo'n scherpe vouwing op het einde van de hoorn te plaatsen omdat daar de snelheid reeds fors is toegenomen.

De driver zal via de zijkant uit de kast kunnen. Om ervoor te zorgen dat alle montage bouten van de driver goed kunnen worden vastgezet zal er aan BEIDE zijden van de kast een toegangsluik komen. Voorlopig ga ik uit van 27mm vierkante steunbalkjes die rondom het driver compartiment komen en waarop de verwijderbare zijpanelen vastgeschroefd kunnen worden.

Voor Sis: we proberen zoveel mogelijk geluid uit een zo compact mogelijk kastje te halen. Afgezien van het feit dat een 15" konus en een compressie van 3,2 erg tricky kan worden zou de hoorn aan het begin circa 2x zoveel oppervlak hebben. Met een gelijkblijvend mondoppervlak (dit heb je nodig anders krijg je rimpels in de responsie) en een exponentiel verloop betekend dit dat je hoorn simpelweg korter zal worden. En de lengte van de hoorn (samen met het mondoppervlak) is bepalend voor de onderste grensfrequentie. De Punisher hoorn is maar liefst 2,3 meter lang.

MVG Contour

----------


## )jeroen(

Welke houtdikte hebben jullie gebruikt in de tekening?

----------


## Contour

De kast moet worden gebouwd uit 15mm hout. Dit om een factor 1.2 gewichtsbesparing te bereiken t.o.v. 18mm hout. Doordat de kast compact is en door de 4 verstevigingsschotten (zijn niet erg goed zichtbaar in de tekeningen) is 15mm hout afdoende.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

tof!, 
ik geloof dat jullie al eens hadden bekeken dat 1x12 tegen 2x12 niet direkt extra winst oplevert (behalve als je de gehele hoorn ook verdubbelt), alleen de motor veranderd dan dus...

Is er al gekeken naar deze hoorn met 1x12 ivm 2x12 (zoals labsub) wat is de motivatie voor 1x12 of juist 2x12, is dat omdat je liever juist meer hoorns wil met enkele drivers ivm gunstigere koppeling?

----------


## Contour

Wanneer je 2x12" zou gebruiken dan zal bij een gelijkblijvende compressieverhouding de hoorn dus weer 2x zo groot moeten beginnen, zie het bovenstaande verhaal over de 15" in een hoorn. Natuurlijk is de 2x12 kast wel in het voordeel t.o.v. een 1x15 kast vanwege de grotere powerhandling en meer aandrijvende kracht per cm2 konusoppervlak. 

De keuze tussen 1x12 of 2x12 hangt er ook vanaf welke kastgrootte je wilt accepteren. Wil je liever 1x sjouwen met een grote kast of 2x een kleinere. Aangezien wij een zo compact en goedkoop mogelijke hoorn willen bouwen is de 2x12 geen optie.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

okee duidelijk, 
zou ook mijn voorkeur hebben, 2 losse (nog te tillen) hoorns met elk 1x12"... doet het met zn tweeen ook beter dan 1x labsub denk ik....

----------


## Klaaske

Tja, een lab kan ook niet enkel gebruikt worden

----------


## dokter dB

4 op 2 dan...

----------


## Contour

Voor dokter dB,

Als ik de simulatie software mag geloven dan doet 2x Punisher boven de 45Hz niet onder in maximum SPL voor een LAB-hoorn. Bij 50Hz is de Punisher stack zelfs in staat tot 5dB meer SPL dan de LAB.

En vergeet niet dat een LAB (115x115x57) rond de 750 liter in beslag neemt, dat is 1.3x het volume van twee Punishers.

Maar zoals al aangegeven, de LAB is niet bedoeld voor stand alone weergave. Maar 2x LAB-sub gaat boven de 45Hz ook weer zachter dan 4x Punisher. Ik blijf het overigens vreemd vinden dat de drivercompartimenten in de LAB eigenlijk te klein zijn uitgevallen. Dit is een belangrijke oorzaak van de dip in de responsie. Tom Danley specificeerde 25 liter per kamer echter in het ontwerp is het maar 17 liter geworden...

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

leuk dus dit gaat beter worden dan de lab....

denk dat de labsub wat dit betreft "overengineered" is... beter heb je 2 handelbaardere subjes.... 
wanneer gaat dit spul worden aangezet? :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Als je zelf zin en tijd hebt om een kastje te bouwen dan zou ik zeggen: be my guest! De Ciare driver is niet gek duur. Momenteel werk ik aan de bouwtekeningen in AutoCAD.

Beter dan de LAB...? Een compleet ander concept dus niet te vergelijken. Wil je krachtige 30Hz in een stadion van 40.000 man dan zou ik voor 16 of meer LAB's gaan. 

MVG Contour

----------


## )jeroen(

Misschien is het een idee om de eerste plaat waar de 12" tegen aan blaast van 18 mm te maken?

----------


## Contour

Hallo Jeroen,

De eerste plaat waar de driver tegen staat te blazen wordt verbonden met het bovenpaneel van de kast door middel van een verstevigingsschot dat op de helft van de kast zit. Dit schot is ook al ingetekend op de 3D schetsen echter ik zie nu ook dat het bijna niet zichtbaar is. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Kleine update:

De koppeling van de driver aan de hoorn is lichtelijk herzien. Wanneer de tekeningen zijn bijgewerkt zullen deze op de site van Speakerstore worden geplaatst.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Zie de volgende link voor de wijziging van het ontwerp:

http://members.lycos.nl/walterdejong...isherforum.JPG

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Nu zijn ook de bijgewerkte 3D aanzichten beschikbaar. Hierop is ook duidelijk de positie van de Ciare driver aangegeven:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=21

MVG Contour

----------


## arie

nu de exacte maten en de tekening nog, en bouwen maar?
ben zeer geinterreseert dus als de tekening klaar is hoor ik het graag.

gr arie

----------


## frederik_

De autocad tekening is zo goed als af. Ik denk dat je nog 1 nachtje geduld moet hebben....

----------


## karelg

heel mooi.

als de constructie helemaal af is, gaan jullie dan ook de afzonderlijke plankmaten op een site zetten zoals bij de labsub?

ook al een idee waar er handvaten zouden kunnen komen?

mvg,
karel

----------


## Leinad

De kast zal dus vervaardigd worden uit 15mm. Daar is natuurlijk niets mis mee, alleen denk ik dat er nog best een paar verstevigingen in kunnen. Met name het frontpaneel. Onderschat niet de druk die zo'n driver teweeg brengt!

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## arie

als je de tekening klaar hebt mag je hem mij best wel mailen wil wel een prototype bouwen.tenminste als jullie dat goed vinden?
gr arjan

----------


## MC Party

Yups idem, heb nu nog 4 weken vakantie en een CNC tot de beschikking [:P] dus ik weet niet wanneer de maten bekend zijn?

----------


## Contour

Zoals Frederik al aangaf zijn de maten al wel bekend hoor! Het zijn nu nog een beetje de details zoals de montage luiken voor de driver waar ik mee bezig ben. Maar in principe wil ik hier de bouwer de vrije hand geven. De driver moet erin kunnen en worden vastgebout en de luiken moeten luchtdicht afsluiten.

Dat is trouwens een zeer belangrijk punt: het driver compartiment moet volledig luchtdicht zijn, eventuele luchtlekken beinvloeden de prestaties negatief.

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

Alles staat nu online:
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=21

----------


## DJEM

Ziet er goed uit. Duidelijke tekening ook. Begint me te jeuken in mijn vingers... Zoals velen denk het..

Verders ter info of ik nu alles wel goed begrepen heb omtrent speakers ed. Er staat crossover op 45hz. Dit is zekers bedoeld om alles onder de 45hz eruit te filteren? En dan de speaker te laten werken tussen de 45 en de 200hz? 

Of sla ik even de plank compleet mis?

----------


## Contour

Helemaal correct, als je een zware versterker van 1000-1500 watt gaat gebruiken is dit filter aan te raden. Onder de 45Hz neemt de belastbaarhied enigzins af.

MVG Contour

----------


## Overdrive

Is het ook mogelijk om de zijpanelen geheel afneembaar te maken mbv tochtstrips zodat je het paneel luik er niet hoeft uit te zagen?
Gebruik makend van genoeg stevige houtschoeven moet dit toch ook een optie zijn?

Leuk ontwerp verder! Al enig idee wat het -3dB punt wordt bij stacken van 4 of 6 kasten per kant? Verder ben ik wel nieuwsgierig naar wat grafiekjes [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Groeten Joost

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Een volledig afneembaar zijpaneel is een optie maar dan moet je wel heel veel schroeven uitdraaien als je in de kast wilt komen! Deze schroeven blijf je dus zien vanaf de buitenkant. Als je hier geen bezwaar tegen hebt dan kan dit natuurlijk, zorg wel dat alle kieren luchtdicht zijn... hier ligt denk ik het grootste bezwaar tegen jou idee. Aan de binnenkant kun je dit namelijk niet controleren. Het is echt niet zoveel extra werk om de verwijderbare zijpanelen toe te passen.

De prestaties voor een enkele (!) kast met 1000W vermogen:

- 99dB rendement bij 50Hz loopt zeer glad op naar 102dB bij 100Hz 
- maximale SPL 129dB bij 50Hz loopt zeer glad op naar 132dB bij 100Hz
- membraanuitwijking blijft met gemak onder x-max (dus probeer gerust een een zwaardere amp van 1500W ofzo...)
- vier kasten in een stack (halfspace) leveren met 4000W 141dB bij 50Hz en 145dB bij 100Hz (volgens de simulatie)

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Er staan nog wat nieuwe plaatjes op de site :-)

MVG Contour

----------


## DJEM

Ach zo ja, je hebt de hole voor de buis precies in de dode hoek geplant.  Euhm hoe leg ik dit beters uit[:0]

Van zijkant gezien dan heb je de plank waarop de speaker vast gezet word. De conus hagt dan in die kleine ruimte welk rechts in een punt uitloopt en daar zit die hole.

Snap et vous?

Of heb ik het verkeerd gezien?

Ziet er wel cool uit 4 subjes op elkaar. Gaan we oom agentje plagen oid? :Big Grin: [} :Smile: ]

----------


## MC Party

Je toppen staan nu presies een meter vd grond, dit zal das niet echt handig zijn.

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> 
> 
> 
> Je toppen staan nu presies een meter vd grond, dit zal das niet echt handig zijn.



Had de hoorns zo geplaatst om een grote hoorn te creeëren. Vind het mooier. (tja, nog wat labmentaliteit)

----------


## Contour

Hoe je de kasten stackt is natuurlijk je eigen keuze. De plaatjes op de site zijn er vooral voor zodat je kunt zien hoe de Punisher eruit ziet in verschillende configuraties.

De positie van de flensbus voor de tussenstang is ook niet kristisch, kies zelf wat je het mooiste en praktisch vind.

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Je toppen staan nu presies een meter vd grond, dit zal das niet echt handig zijn.



meestal sta je toch op een podium of verhoog en dan ist dat probleem ook al een pak minder.

mvg
ronny

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Je toppen staan nu presies een meter vd grond, dit zal das niet echt handig zijn.
> ...



Ik meende dat je subs altijd op de grond moesten staan voor de beste weergave?! Of heb jij een podium van 2m hoog waar je je toppen opzet?

----------


## ronny

neen, ben ik ook nog nooit tegengekomen zo een podium :Big Grin: .

hier in de buurt worden de fuifen voor 95% met eaw 850 gedaan. dus 850 sub en kf850 top. Dit staat altijd op een podium. zowel sub als top. 
ook andere sets ben ik ook nog alleen maar op podium tegengekomen.

sub dreunt wel door hoor, hoeft daarom niet perse op de grond te staan.

mvg
ronny

----------


## gideon

Hoi,

is er ook al iemand met de bouw begonnen?
Of blijft dit alleen maar theoretisch?

----------


## Contour

Wanneer een stack van bijv. twee Punishers per kant wordt gebruikt zal het handig zijn de kasten met de 50cm zijde op de grond te leggen en dan 2 hoog te stacken. Op deze manieer komen je toppen al 1.4 meter de lucht in. Hetzelfde kun je doen met een stack van 4 Punishers per kant.

Maar zoals reeds eerder gezegd, een enkele Punisher per kant met een paaltje en een topje erop voor de kleinere klussen behoort ook tot de mogelijkheden. 

MVG Contour

----------


## DJEM

Waneer is de test / show dag? Ben wel benieuwd... Zelf moet ik wachten op zak met geld helaas, te veel ideeen op moment. maar anders...

----------


## Contour

Ikzelf en Frederik hebben niet echt de tijd om aan het bouwen te slaan. Ik hoop dat er een medeforumlid is die dat wel heeft en ons uit de brand wil helpen...

MVG Contour

----------


## arie

zou wel willen beginnen met bouwen alleen moet ik eerst nog 10 dagen op trainingskamp. en daarna nog een operatie waarvan de herstelteid twee weken bedraagd dus bouw begint denk ik pas over ruim een maand.
gr arjan

----------


## pilot

Even een vraag de speaker blaast met zijn voorkant tegen een plaat die op 5 cm afstand staat heb je dan geen kans dat de geluidsgolven terugkaatsen en elkaar gaan tegen werken?Bij een w bin bijvoorbeeld staat tegenover de speaker op 18 cm een punt van hout om de lucht opzij te sturen de hoorn in.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pilot_
> 
> Even een vraag de speaker blaast met zijn voorkant tegen een plaat die op 5 cm afstand staat heb je dan geen kans dat de geluidsgolven terugkaatsen en elkaar gaan tegen werken?Bij een w bin bijvoorbeeld staat tegenover de speaker op 18 cm een punt van hout om de lucht opzij te sturen de hoorn in.



De golflengte is vele malen groter als die 5 cm. In dit geval praat je eerder over druk wisseling.


Leuk projectje zo. Ik heb ook al een enige tijd tekeningen liggen van een rear loaded bass hoorn voor de ciare driver. Maar ben nog niet echt tevreden over de folding. 
De front loaded hoorn moet een erg kleine hals hebben om fatsoenlijk te functioneren, en om die reden heb ik voor de rear loaded versie gekozen. De hals kan dan groter genomen worden. Ik heb de driver nog nooit in handen gehad en weet dus niet hoe sterk de konus is uitgevoerd. Dit kan wellicht een knelpuntje zijn.

De compactheid is een groot voordeel. Ik hoop dat het goed uit zal pakken. 

Verder vind ik het een erg mooi ontwerp, ook mooie tekeningen!

----------


## gideon

Sehr schönes Horn, gefällt mir. 

Der 12.00SW geht da denselben Weg wie die Treiber des LAB-Horns. Zum Chassis möchte ich aber die Warnung eines Forumsteilnehmers weitergeben, der bei dem Chassis festgestellt hat, daß die Spule so lang ist, daß bei voll eingetauchter Spule nur 1 bis 2 mm fehlen bis die Zentrierspinne anschlägt, d.h. X_max und X_damage liegen sehr nahe beisammen. Nicht so optimal für die Betriebssicherheit. 

Andere Langhuber mit großem BL dürften hier mehr Sicherheit versprechen. 

Gruß SRAM

----------


## Klaaske

Hoi mannen,

Mooi ontwerp, beide subhoorn's, de M-hoorn en deze Punisher. Maar, Hebben jullie ook een top die 1 op 1 aankan met jullie subs ? Of gaat daar ook nog een project voor komen ?

----------


## ronny

denk dat de gsp daar wel graag mee samen zou willen werken :Big Grin: 

de punisher loopt tot 200hz, dus je hebt wel wat mogelijkheden wat toppen betreft.

dubbel 12" 2" zou bv ook nog mooi zijn.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Klaaske

Alle GSP's zijn tot nu toe kort gezegt frot, dus als er een top voor zou moeten komen, moet er ook een nieuw project komen.

----------


## Punisher_lover

Hey Walter,
Ik heb je ideeën bekeken en het ziet er allemaal strak uit hoor. Na je verjaardag kan je aan iedereen de Punisher makkelijk promoten  :Big Grin: 
Als je net zo patient bent met het maken ervan, als met mij - komt het helemaal goed!

Liefs

----------


## Contour

Ik heb nog goed nieuws te melden met betrekking tot de versterker. Er is nu ook een 4 ohm versie leverbaar van de Ciare 12.00SW die exact dezelfde resulaten geeft qua SPL echter met het grote voordeel dat je de versterker op 4 ohm belast! De driver kan in ieder geval geleverd worden door Speakerstore.

MVG Contour

----------


## speakerfreak

als ik het me kan veroorloven(met moeite) en even morgen gaan kijken wat het aan hout gaat kosten...
EN als het sub(je(A)) lekker thuis te gebruiken is, dan zal ik waarschijnlijk spoedig aan de bouw gaan :Wink:  als dit echt het definitieve ontwerp is

----------


## Contour

Dit is het uiteindelijke ontwerp dus ik zou zeggen: bouwen met je donder!

Thuis te gebruiken, als je geen buren hebt... ja tuurlijk wel!

MVG Contour

----------


## JVS

Heb je toevallig ook nog wat screendumps van de simulatie ? Ben erg benieuwd, en ook van plan sowieso 1 stuks als test te bouwen. Wil alleen nog even een goedkopere weg zoeken voor de driver. Ik heb toch nog even de tijd daar eerst m'n in aanbouw zijnde topkastjes af moeten (schiet niet op wegens tijdgebrek).....

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Dit is het uiteindelijke ontwerp dus ik zou zeggen: bouwen met je donder!
> 
> Thuis te gebruiken, als je geen buren hebt... ja tuurlijk wel!
> 
> MVG Contour



heb wel buren[ :Embarrassment: )] maar die zijn me 2 B&C subjes met pzb40 ook gewent:P

bedoel eerder klinkt het een beetje voor thuis, ik snap natuurlijk dat het geen hifi sub is, maar die kastjes die ik nu heb, 1x 15inch per kast, 80 liter, vind ik thuis nou niet echt lekker klinken...

enjah prijs van de speaker zit ik toch wel mee... 229 euro ex btw[:0]
zullen me andere subjes mischien weg moeten :Frown:  alleen die waren wel *makkelijk* met de trap op sjouwen

----------


## Contour

De prijs van de Ciare 12.00SW driver is inmiddels gedaald (zie bijvoorbeeld www.speakerstore.nl)

MVG Contour

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Wat voor een topkast zou ideaal zijn om te gebruiken op een punisher hoorn? Zou een coaxiale hoorn 2x12"+2" voldoende zijn in een verhouding 1 op 1, dus 1 top per baskast?

----------


## Rademakers

Dat zou ruim voldoende moeten zijn. Wat dat betreft zou je met goede frontloaded 2x12"/2" één Punisher bij moeten kunnen houden (discogebruik). 
In principe geldt dat een topkast die twee br118 met de 18W1300 bijhoudt, geen moeite zou moeten hebben met één Punisher, voor dezelfde doeleinden.

Mvg Johan

----------


## arie

zou deze sub een goed aanvulling zijn voor per kant 4x esw 1018 en dan in het midden 4maal punisher.dit voor tentfeesten het gaat mij dan met name om het geluids folume en de afstand wie ik hiermee aan kan.heb nu namelijk aan het einde van tenten vaak problemen met het laag omdat eswtje niet horn geladen zijn.als toppen worden er st215 van das gebruikt.
bvd arie

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Is er nu eigenlijk al iemand een prototype aan het bouwen?

----------


## ivo

Ik begin aankomende week met 2. Ik zal foto's plaatsen.

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Beste Mede Bouwers

Is het misschien een idee na de eerste tests,en als de tests uiteraard goed bevallen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ].Gezamelijk materiaal in te kopen zoals bijv de speakers en het hout,wielen etc.Er zijn namelijk genoeg mensen op dit en andere forums die ze willen bouwen.

Op deze manier kunnen we behoorlijke kortingen bedingen bij importeurs[^]
En misscien is het een idee om een houtboer de boel te laten zagen gezamelijk??? met eventueele levering van hout.

Op dit moment beleven veel bedrijven een economische terugslag en willen dus erg graag wat doen ook met betrekking op kortingen.....

Wat vinden jullie ervan................[?]

Groeten Rob

----------


## Contour

Inderdaad, eerst eens kijken of de kasten ook doen wat we ervan verwachten! Ik verwacht zelf op korte termijn ook een testkast klaar te hebben...

MVG Contour

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Wat noem jij korte termijn Contour?
Ben namelijk met een collega ook van plan om het er eens op te wagen, en te beginnen met een tweetal kastjes. Maargoed, als jij er over een week een klaar hebt, dan wachten we even...

----------


## tittere-ie

[code]Op dit moment beleven veel bedrijven een economische terugslag en willen dus erg graag wat doen ook met betrekking op kortingen.....

Wat vinden jullie ervan................
[/code]
Goed idee om te proberen!
Ik ben net klaar met het uitteken op ware grootte om de schuine hoeken te kunnen meten. ik hoop dat het redelijk gelukt is.
als iemand nu dus de maten van de aparte panelen wil hebben, vraag ze gerust, dan zet ik ze erbij.

mvg nico

----------


## MC Party

ff mailen naar speakerstore is wel net zo handig, kan hij ze weer op de site zetten.

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> Wat noem jij korte termijn Contour?
> Ben namelijk met een collega ook van plan om het er eens op te wagen, en te beginnen met een tweetal kastjes. Maargoed, als jij er over een week een klaar hebt, dan wachten we even...



Op korte termijn is in de loop van volgende week. Eind volgende week hopen we de driver te hebben, en voordat we die hebben doen we niets meer. Vrijwel de hele kast staat nu in elkaar (is heel erg goed te doen), alleen dingen waar we de driver voor nodig hebben, daar wachten we mee. Zoals het frezen van het gat voor de speaker. Gaten maken voor montage. Monteren en lijmen van het binnenwerk (waar de driver aan zit). 

En ja, ik bouw hem met Contour.  :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Das mooi...
Ik ben erg benieuwd!

----------


## Contour

Er zijn een aantal foto's beschikbaar van de Ciare driver, zie de volgende pagina (helemaal onderaan)

http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...21&sel_lang=nl

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Ik heb de Ciare 12.00SW driver nu bij mij thuis leggen.. ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen: extreem indrukwekkend! Echt een joekel van een magneet (220mm) en zeer solide opgebouwd. Behoorlijk groot poolkerngat (50mm)en nog extra ventilatie openingen onder de spider. Als je door deze openingen heen kijkt zie je de 100 mm grote spoel die inderdaad bijna 12mm boven de poolplaat uitsteekt... Daarmee verzet deze 12" driver lineair bijna evenveel lucht als de 18LW-1400 van 18Sound! Echter de x-damage van de Ciare zal niet veel groter zijn dan de x-max omdat de magneet niet superdik is (bijna 3cm)


MVG Contour

----------


## arie

zijn er al mensen die de kasten helemaal klaar hebben of foto's  van de bouw?

gr arie

----------


## ronny

zoals je had kunnen lezen is reemski ermee bezig, dus we wachten allemaal mooi op reemski zijn punishers :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Contour

De Punisher die Reemski en ik gebouwd hebben is min of meer af (missen nog 2 versterkingsschotten) en er kwam geluid uit vandaag. Echter in een volksbuurt kun je niet testen dus we gaan zeer binnenkort een dagje prikken dat we de kast en de amps meenemen naar een plek zonder buren :-) Het enige wat ik nu durf te zeggen is dat de kast met de 0,01W die we er nu achter hadden staan behoorlijk diep klonk!

De driver past overigens prima in de kast en bij de bouw zijn we geen vreemde dingen tegengekomen. Wij hebben de tekeningen van Speakerstore gevolgd. Beetje aangepast omdat we 18mm MDF gebruikt hebben om de kosten voor de testkast wat te drukken.

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

Wat nieuwe foto's van de Ciare 12.00SW/4
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=21

----------


## Klaaske

Ben toch benieuwd wat zo'n 12.00sw in een lab zal doen...

Keer leuk subwoofer meetingkje houden  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

Ga zo door,

ziet er leuk uit

leuke set voor een kleine set

----------


## Davy Gabriels

hoe is de test nu afgelopen van de punisher, die was toch gisteren?

----------


## Contour

Wegens tijd en lokatie moeilijkheden hebben wij onze kast nog niet kunnen testen. Wanneer er getest is zal dit uiteraard op dit forum worden gepost.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

walter: 
ben je niet bang dat er wat delfts blauw van de muur af komt? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Misschien een beetje vooruitlopend( kan namelijk niet wachten tot de test klaar is[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: ),maar heeft er al iemand nagedacht over de afwerking en de plaatsing van de eventuele handvaten[?]

----------


## Reemski

Wij kunnen ook niet wachten tot we eenmaal goed kunnen testen  :Big Grin: . 
Helaas is het gewoon lastig een goed moment en een goede plek te vinden. Waarschijnlijk komt het wel goed binnen een week. 

Afwerking heb ik inderdaad wel even over gedacht toen de kast er eenmaal stond. Mooie plek voor handvatten is wellicht in het hout, bij de schuine hoeken onderin, of gewoon boven / onder in de hoorn. 
Verder is het natuurlijk een krappe bedoening, maar dat maakt de kast compact.

PS: vandaag door wat kleine testjes wel even een 18sound LW1400 en de 12.00SW naast elkaar gehad. Magneten van beide speakers zijn qua grootte vrijwel gelijk, erg apart. Daarnaast is het echt bizar hoeveel bijgeluiden je krijgt uit een speaker wanneer deze buiten een behuizing speelt.

----------


## arie

niet echt slim, een luidspreker buiten de behuizing laten spelen.je speelt ze dan namelijk erg snel kapot doordat de speaker geen weerstand heeft.gr arjan

ps ben benieuwd naar de test resultaten

----------


## michiel

Je kunt gewoon zien wat de driver doet, en ik geloof dat de meeste wel ongeveer kunnen schatten of de slag 2 mm of 20 mm is. Als ik nieuwe drivers binnen krijg gaan ze altijd eerst aan de versterker zonder kast! Kan je gelijk kijken of er geen fout inzit zonder dat je het risico hebt dat je zelf iets sloopt. De handeling doosje open, driver pakken aansluiten en op de grond leggen geeft minder risico dan eerst de driver ergens naar leggen en dan in de kast zetten om daarna te testen....

En niet alle drivers maken veel herrie als ze zonder kast spelen. Ik heb nog een paar 'stille' drivers liggen die vrijwel geen bijgeluiden produceren. Erg handig als je dipool frames wilt bouwen.

----------


## Klaaske

Zou het beluchtingsgat wel vrijhouden  :Smile:  En dus niet zo op de grond leggen

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Zou het beluchtingsgat wel vrijhouden  En dus niet zo op de grond leggen



Ik leg ze altijd schuin. :Smile: Indien nodig met een hulpstukje.

----------


## Reemski

Heren heren heren..... Ik kom echt niet uit een ei hoor..

Als de speaker kapot was gegaan tijdens mijn "testen buiten de kast"... Dan was de speaker zoiezo niet waardig genoeg om in de hoorn te gaan. En je hebt inderdaad altijd nog ogen om de uitslag te beoordelen. En natuurlijk had ik alles vrij gehouden..  

Maar zulke bijgeluiden had ik toch niet verwacht.

----------


## Jakkev

ik ben van zin om in de nabije toekomst ook 2 tot 4 punishers te bouwen, ik had enkel nog een klein vraagje. Welke versterkers gebruiken jullie om 1 of 2 punishers aan te sturen?

mvg,

jan

----------


## DJEM

Testruimte nodig? Hier op platteland is wel wat mogelijk.. (een boerderij aan het einde vd wereld) Mijn ouwelui zijn van wo tot en met zo mid weg.... Ik zou zeggen als friesland dichtbij is.. maak een afspraak, Ben tenslotte ook benieuwd...

----------


## arie

je hebt ook mensen die een luidspreker uittesten en dan gelijk de eindtrap volledig los draaien en dan de speaker gelijk over de zeik laten gaan.wou hiervoor alleen de mensen even waarschuwen.
gr arie

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jakkev_
> 
> ik ben van zin om in de nabije toekomst ook 2 tot 4 punishers te bouwen, ik had enkel nog een klein vraagje. Welke versterkers gebruiken jullie om 1 of 2 punishers aan te sturen?
> 
> mvg,
> 
> jan



Eentje die minimaal 1000 echte schone wattjes kan leveren per driver! En dat zonder op lange termijn last te krijgen van warmte ontwikkeling.

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Even over het versterker vermogen :Wink: ,
Wat is nu beter[?] Een driver van 4 Ohm en een versterker in brug van 1500 Watt @ 4 Ohm of een driver van 8 Ohm en een versterker in brug van 1000 Watt @ 8 Ohm.
Ik doel dan op de dempingsfactor van de versterker,bij welke combinatie komt die het best tot z'n recht.

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Voor diegenen die al aan het bouwen zijn nogmaals de belangrijkste tip die je in je achterhoofd moet houden: zorgt dat ALLES goed luchtdicht is! Is dit niet het geval dan zullen vervelende bijgeluiden de kop op steken bovendien neemt de belastbaarheid van de driver af!

Dus bij voorkeur een lijmsoort gebruiken met vullend vermogen bijv. Bison D4 constructielijm.

Ook is bij onze testkast gebleken dat de bovenkant van de kast (47 x 81.5 paneel van de buitenkast in de richting waar de driver naartoe staat) erg wil meetrillen zonder het versterkingsschot! Zet dit schot er dus aub in. Dit is zeker minimaal even belangrijk als het kruis aan de voorkant...

MVG Contour

----------


## Frantic

Wat zijn eigenlijk leuke tops boven de punishers?

----------


## bertuss

uhm ja even topic lezen bv.
 :Wink:

----------


## Frantic

Euhm ja dubbel 12"/2", maar wat schiet ik daarmee op? Ik wil type nrs/links naar bouwtekeningen :P En ja ik ben al even aan het zoeken.

----------


## Reemski

Is toch volledig afhankelijk van je doel. Gebruik je enkele punisher per kant, dan heb je een kleinere top nodig dan wanneer je dubbel gebruikt. Of je wilt kleinere kasten dus ga je voor 2 kasten op 2 punishers..

----------


## fredjuhh

Zoek je nog een plek om te testen reemski? Bij mij thuis kan er denk ik best wel getest worden in de caravan stalling(galmt wel?) of buiten richting t bedrijven terrein, hebben hun ook een gezellig muziekie :P

----------


## fredjuhh

ok, dat testen is er dus van gekomen  :Big Grin: 

hier zijn de pics:
http://www.tweakers.net/gallery/1122...um/?MapID=3585

Kvond t lekker beuken :P we konden dus niet helemaal perfect vergelijken aangezien deze op 4ohm speelt en de 18 sound op 8ohm, maar ze waren zeker aan elkaar gewaagd. Geen idee wat me buren ervan vonden, buiten de grote caravan stalling was het namelijk ook nog goed hoorbaar.
Mijn subs wilde ik vervangen door behringers bx1800, maar dat gaan dus deze worden zodra ik t geld ervoor heb tenminste :P

----------


## Reemski

Hier nog even mijn dank aan Fredjuhh !! Heel erg bedankt voor de gelegenheid te testen. 

Mijn conclusies na deze "test" op het gehoor:

Kast gaat flink hard en behoorlijk goed. De BR118 lijkt iets lager te gaan. Wel gaat de hoorn een stukje harder. Het laag lijkt iets meer impact te hebben op afstand. Hiervoor heeft hij wel flink vermogen nodig. De RAM BUX3.4 (1700 watt op 4 ohm) heeft zijn cliplampje af en toe net laten branden. De speaker kon het wel hebben, maar begint dan wel iets minder te klinken.

----------


## bertuss

toch een verrekte klein kastje  :Wink: 
hebben jullie niet getest tegen een muurtje / in een hoek?

----------


## Reemski

Nee, lekker in het midden van een grote schuur. Ik denk dat hij in een hoek helemaal lekker gaat.

----------


## mbottens

Hoi,

Ziet er leuk uit en nee hij is niet groot. Maar hebben jullie geen enkele meting gedaan? Ook al heb je geen dure test apparatuur dan had je hem met die front loaded kast kunnen vergelijken met behulf van een simpele dB meter. Desnoods op verschillende frequenties als je een test cd hebt. 

Ik geloof namelijk best dat jullie de kast flink vinden beuken alleen weet de rest van het forum nu nog niet echt wat hij doet??

Toch blijf ik erbij dat het weer een knap staaltje werk is deze hoorn, lekker compact en toch (volgens mij was het) ongeveer 2 meter hoornlengte.

Hebben jullie misschien een vergelijk met andere hoornkasten? en ik weet niet als jullie er 1 of 2 hebben gebouwd maar anders kun je is twee op elkaar plaatsen en kijken als het koppeleffect goed meespeelt.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:maar ze waren zeker aan elkaar gewaagd



Hier wou ik nog even over zeggen dat je hier geen hoorn voor bouwt! Om net zo te presteren als een basreflex kast.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Hadden jullie niet kunnen vergelijken tov 2x BR118? Dan was het wat eerlijker, nu was het 900W tov 1700W voor de punisher.
Punisher gaat volgens jullie iets harder als de BR118, terwijl ik had verwacht dat de punisher met een pak minder vermogen een stuk harder zou gaan als een basreflexkast?

----------


## Klaaske

Ik denk dat het tijd wordt voor een gezellige sub-meeting/match met dergelijke meetapparatuur, amping en processing  :Smile:  Lab, Punisher, M-Hoorn, SPL-Hoorn en nog meer kastjes ? Iemand tijd/zin in zoiets ?

----------


## Contour

Hallo Martin,

Er is een natuurkundige wet die een relatie voorschrijft tussen rendement, kastgrootte en onderste grensfrequentie. Het maakt voor deze wet niks uit of je nu een basreflexkast of een hoorn maakt! Als je de gedachte hebt dat een hoornkast extreem hard over een goede basreflex van ongeveer dezelfde kastgrootte heenspeelt dan moet ik je telleurstellen! De Punisher is gemaakt voor een vlakke responsie en een behoorlijke diepgang, hierdoor is het rendement tussen de 70-100Hz lager dan dat had kunnen zijn dan wanneer de hoorn puur voor een hoge SPL in dit gebied zou zijn bedacht (bijv. een bandpasshoorn) Echter als je al eens zo'n kastje stand alone hebt gehoord dan weet je dat het laagste oktaaf echt een beetje achterblijft. Remy beschreef de klank van de Punisher vrij goed. Hij gaat wat harder dan een BR-118 en draagt wat verder, verder klinkt de bas een stukje droger dan die van de BR-118. Eveneens lijkt mij de compressie minder: er komt echt uit wat je erin stopt... een bastoon die duidelijk harder is dan de rest van de muziek komt er ook zo uit! Dan zie je de macht van de Punisher wat ook al uit de simulatie volgde, vanaf 50Hz kan de volle 1500W erop zonder dat de driver tegen zijn x-max aanloopt. Hier loopt vrijwel elke basreflex tegen zijn grenzen aan (ook de BR-118) omdat de konus al bij lagere vermogen dan de maximale elektrische belastbaarheid tegen zijn x-max zit (powerdip)

Het effect van de kast + topje (zeker samen 80kg) die centimeters naar achter schoven bij een zware basdreun van een test cd zegt voor mij eigenlijk wel genoeg... een zulke druk die daar voor nodig is... daar kun je jezelf ook wel wat bij voorstellen denk ik :-) 

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:
> Het effect van de kast + topje (zeker samen 80kg) die centimeters naar achter schoven bij een zware basdreun van een test cd zegt voor mij eigenlijk wel genoeg... een zulke druk die daar voor nodig is... daar kun je jezelf ook wel wat bij voorstellen denk ik :-)



4 Labhoorns, op volle kracht, een wagen van dik 2 ton met een tractor ervoor..begon zeker 2 centimeter voor en terug te gaan...

----------


## ivo

> citaat:4 Labhoorns, op volle kracht, een wagen van dik 2 ton met een tractor ervoor..begon zeker 2 centimeter voor en terug te gaan...



Vergeten om de tractor op de handrem te zetten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Hoi tds,

Het zal wachten zijn op de persoon die als eerste minimaal 2 Punishers heeft gebouwd. Een vergelijk tussen 1 Punisher en 1 LAB is niet reeel aangezien de LAB meer dan 2,5x zo groot is qua volume. Maar 2 Punishers versus 1 LAB klinkt als een leuke test! Een nadeel van de LAB lijkt mij het grote gewicht en de enorme afmetingen in dat opzicht is de Punisher handelbaarder maar dan moet je dus 2x licht sjouwen in plaats van 1x zwaar dus wat is wijsheid?

Het vergelijk met een andere hoornkast zal wel zeer leerzaam zijn aangezien dit kastconcept een nogal uitzonderlijke eigenschappen heeft. Michel van de Beek van dit forum legde ook wel eens uit dat er mensen zijn die steevast vinden dat er iets cruciaals mist bij de weergave van een goed hoornsysteem. Zij willen daarom liever basreflex gebruiken. Michel gaf toen aan dat het ontbreken van bepaalde vervormingen bij een hoorn iets zijn waar je echt aan moet wennen en waarvan je pas op langere termijn gaat beseffen dat het eigenlijk beter klinkt dan een basreflex, en sommige gaan dit nooit beseffen... ieder zijn meug!

4 Labhoorns op vol vermogen moet indrukwekkend zijn! Dit zou overeen komen met 10 Punishers (gelijke kastgroote) en na de druk vlak voor 1 Punisher gevoeld te hebben kan ik me voorstellen dat je dan echt helemaal weggeblazen wordt... Grofweg zal dit 20db luider zijn dan wat wij gisteren te horen kregen... Ga zelf maar na hoeveel verschil je in basdruk hoort als je versterker van -20db naar 0 db gaat :-)

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

Walter,

Ik ben het eens met je, 'wedstrijd' tussen kasten zou worden ingedeelt moeten worden in klasse van dezelfde inhoud ,vandaar dat ik dan ook graag 4 Punishers op 2 Labhoorns zou willen zien, dit zou een eerlijke wedstrijd qua kastinhoud, qua SPL zal ik het nog wel eens willen horen  :Big Grin:  Vandaar mijn vorige post, wie er zin en tijd heeft om een subjesmeeting te houden, of BSL dan ook zou kunnen komen om zijn Mhoorns op de proef te stellen. Vooral om mensen te overtuigen van een LAB  :Wink:  Dus als er insteek en tijd is van iemand, dan hoor ik het wel, mijn mailadres staat in mijn profiel. Subjesmeeting 2004  :Smile:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ivo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:4 Labhoorns, op volle kracht, een wagen van dik 2 ton met een tractor ervoor..begon zeker 2 centimeter voor en terug te gaan...
> ...



Ik had met opzet de handrem er af gehaald Ivo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

De ontwerper van EAW over de Punisher (zie EAW forum):

The Ciare part is quite good for a horn load - high Bl and strong cone. Would benefit from a triple-roll type surround found on other Ciare designs thouigh.
The design we use is quite similar, with a few additional refinements to further optimize perfromance in the horn.
Your design appears to be quite good, although it would benfit from a longer path length. The LF limit is controlled by the path length. Required ;length depends a bit on what you are trying to accomplish - extended subs need a long length but punchy subs work best with a shorter tlength.
We use a proprietary in-house modelling program for horn design work. I cannot comment on the programs you use.

--------------------
EVP Strategic Product 
Development
EAW

MVG Contour

----------


## fredjuhh

Ik weet niet of er ook a-cad tekeningen van waren, maar ik ben er IIG mee bezig, wou toch wel graag even de hoeken weten waarin ik het moest zagen enzo, dus morgenavond zal ik em wel afhebben hoop ik. Inclusief alle maten en hoeken, en misschien nog wel een zaag tekeningetje.

----------


## kentuckytukker

Al met al lijkt het een goed ontwerp te zijn. Heeft er al iemand een oplossing voor het afdichten van de 2 service luikjes. Ik zelf denk om een soort olieachtige pakking te gebruiken. Dit is zeer goed samendrukbaar, veel beter dan neopreenrubber en dicht perfekt af. Voor en nette afwerking van de 2 luiken ben ik nog aan het puzzelen. De totale afwerking zou prima gaan met Warnex lak.

----------


## fredjuhh

Ik wil plaatjes van dik metaal knippen, en er de naam van onze show in graveren/zandstralen. Randje ter dikte van de plaat er uit frezen en zo'n 2cm breed, en hem er vervolgens met verzonken schroeven in monteren+ een laagje kit. Tijdens het testen hadden we ook al het idee van lexaan(en dan nog een blauwe ccfl er in om het pimp effect af te maken)  :Wink:  Qua kleur gewoon zwart, warnex is die goede krasvaste lak? 

En qua uiterlijk vind ik het ook wel mooi om de hoeken en verstevigingen die je ziet een beetje rond/schuin te schuren, en het verstevigingskruis wat je aan de voorkant ziet wat anders van vorm te maken.

----------


## bertuss

punischer goes extreem make over  :Smile:

----------


## Contour

Het versterkingskruis aan de voorkant kan iedereen naar believen uitvoeren net zoals de deurtjes voor de montage van de driver. Deze dingen zijn voor de weergave van ondergeschikt belang zolang men het een en ander maar stevig en luchtdicht uitvoerd.

MVG Contour

----------


## fredjuhh

http://www.tweakers.net/ext/f/41822/full.jpg

Zo, ik heb de a-cad tekening van de dwarsdoorsnede klaar onder voorbehoud  :Wink: . 
Voor zover ik heb kunnen ontdekken alleen 1 klein foutje, de voorplaat staat 3mm schuiner naar achter. Lijkt me verder niet zo erg, als ik niet al heel de tekening had gemaakt had ik t nog wel willen veranderen. Maar dat zou betekenen dat ik al die hoeken enzo op nieuw moest maken, en daar ging juist t meeste werk in zitten. Dus hoop dat alle zagers onder ons hier wat aan hebben, ik zal de rest ook nog wel even proberen te tekenen. Al zijn die wat minder van belang omdat daar weinig hoeken in voorkomen. De .dwg wil ik ook wel beschikbaar stellen als er vraag naar is.

----------


## ivo

Fredjuhh schreef 



> citaat:Ik wil plaatjes van dik metaal knippen, en er de naam van onze show in graveren/zandstralen. Randje ter dikte van de plaat er uit frezen en zo'n 2cm breed, en hem er vervolgens met verzonken schroeven in monteren+ een laagje kit.



Ik denk dat je beter aluminium kunt gebruiken. De magneet en ijzer hebben invloed op elkaar.

----------


## Klaaske

Zowiezo beter Aluminium als hout of metaal, de driver zal zichzelf ook wel lekker warm stoken, en aluminium geleidt warmte goed af.

----------


## Rob van Drunen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rob van Drunen_
> 
> Even over het versterker vermogen,
> Wat is nu beter[?] Een driver van 4 Ohm en een versterker in brug van 1500 Watt @ 4 Ohm of een driver van 8 Ohm en een versterker in brug van 1000 Watt @ 8 Ohm.
> Ik doel dan op de dempingsfactor van de versterker,bij welke combinatie komt die het best tot z'n recht.



Heeft iemand nog een advies of reactie op mijn vraag[?]

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Overdrive

Hangt helemaal van je versterker af!

Pak je een versterker die moeiteloos op 2ohm kan draaien de hele avond, met een beetje redelijke dampingsfactor zal de 4ohm brugmode wel het lekkerste draaien (bv Labgruppen fP6400 [8D]). 

Gebruik dan wel 4mm2 kabels om je weerstand zo laag mogelijk te houden naar je kasten.

Heb je wat meer budget versterkertje zou ik mooi op 4ohm/kanaal draaien oftewel 8ohm bridge. Zit je ook niet de hele avond te stressen of je laag niet ineens weg valt.

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Hoi Overdrive
Bedankt voor je reactie :Wink: , het gaat overigens om een Renkus Heinz P 1500 en heeft geen moeite met 4 Ohm brug en de dempingsfactor is &gt;600 @ 8 Ohm.

Groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Snix

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fredjuhh_
> 
> http://www.tweakers.net/ext/f/41822/full.jpg
> Zo, ik heb de a-cad tekening van de dwarsdoorsnede klaar onder voorbehoud .



Fredje, zou je mij de autocad bestanden kunnen toesturen op mn mail. Dan kan ik deze op ware groote afdrukken. En vergelijken met de tekeningen die ik al heb. Op mijn versie mis ik namelijk nog 2 panelen.

Alvast bedankt groeten Marnix

----------


## Snix

Fredje bedankt voor het mailen van de tekeningen. Hier heb ik heel veel aan. Ik kan nu verder met het opzetten van een 3d model. Binnen kort zal ik wat resultaten presenteren.

Groeten Marnix

----------


## fredjuhh

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile:  Ik kan em ook evt wel in 3d tekenen (sketchup) maar aangezien er daarvan al mooie afbeeldingen stonden bij speakerstore en dit voldoende zou moeten zijn voro een goede bouw had ik daar niet zo'n behoefte aan  :Smile:

----------


## mr fp6400

eehy, contour zodra ik de 2drivers op kom halen. kan ik ze ff in de kasten fixe, en dan  -V.S- 
1labhoorn teste[|)] op de fp6400[xx(], verw8 begin volgende week
ik zal wel een "db drag meter" lenen,, maar of t goed werkt met p.a kasten is de vraag[?] , maar merk t wel[ :Embarrassment: )].

groetuh arie

----------


## Contour

Hallo Arie,

Als je tussendoor nog wat tijd hebt zou ik je willen aanraden de kasten maar meteen in elkaar te lijmen voordat je gaat testen. Wij hadden alles gelijmt en geschroeft maar 1 enkel luchtlek verpestte het geluid. Toen die eenmaal gefixed was klonk het wel naar behoren. Ook al hebben jullie je kasten met een CNC tafel gezaagd, bij het in elkaar schroeven zullen er altijd smalle bijna onzichtbare kiertjes tussen de panelen blijven. Gebruik bijv. Bison D4 constructielijm en alles zit potdicht! (wel handschoenen aan als je met die lijmsoort werkt)

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

Submatch ?? Wie zijn punishers vs wie zijn labs ? Je kunt beter een 2 op 4 vergelijking doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr fp6400

, is een goed idee klaaske ,we hebben 12labhoorns en 6labgruppen fp6400 dus er zijn nog wat testen te gaan :Big Grin: , maar we willen een set erbij die beetje vervoerbaar zodoende :Smile: , die labhoorns wegen wel wat p.s[xx(], maar de sound is zeer extreem zeker in een stack van 12[xx(], maar we zullen 2punicers op 1labhoorn teste en als t mee zit ook ff 2punichers op 4 labhoorns 
resultaten staan post ik dan gelijk hierop

buren kunnen hun lol weer op aankomende week[^]
gegroet:ARIE

----------


## mr fp6400

is al voor de bakker trouwens contour ,heb ze elle 2 uitmekaar gehaald en met constuctie lijm weer in mekaar gepoot 

, was ik bij me vorige post vergeten :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mr fp6400_
> 
> , 
> 
> buren kunnen hun lol weer op aankomende week[^]
> gegroet:ARIE



heb je die nog dan?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
die van mij zijn al jaren vertrokken! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## mr fp6400

gheghe :Smile:  ,zijn ook al 3x nieuwe in gekomen :Wink:  zeg altijd wel dat we niet meer te luid zullen gaan maar blijft leuk "burpen" met dat spul :Big Grin: 

groetuh:Arie

----------


## Klaaske

12 Labs in 1 stack, dat kan niet werken ! de delay tussen de onderste en bovenste kasten is dan te groot ! Eerst foto's zien, of anders, kom langs op de submeeting  :Wink:

----------


## mr fp6400

alowa klaaske "onderste bovenste[?][?][?]" , we tillen ze echt niet op hoor gheghe netjes naastmekaar :Big Grin:  
amp processing via xta226
"sub meeting" jij tegen fred , lijkt me een goed plan :Big Grin: 
,fred is onze geluids man/freak dus vraag t hem ff
hij zal zich binnenkort wel laten verscheinen hierzo.
hij heeft ook wel een paar photo's en een paar filmpie's van de lokale discotheek waar we het spul al eens getest hebben :Smile: 
,zo nu eerst ff geld verdienen en dan nieuwe topjes fixe,
---------------------------------------------------------------------
ff weer on-topic: de punicher hoorn was 2,3meter lang als ik t het goed heb[?],dus ff schaven met je delay :Wink: 

, mensen die 'hem' al gemaakt hebben ,hoe hebben jullie de zijkanten afgedicht bij de speaker[?], wij met een aluminium(5MM) plaat2cm groter dan het gehele openstuk ,in het stuk rondon het opstuk van 1cm hebben we met 5mm in gevreesd ,daar t-nuts m6 in, als ik de speakers ophaal zet ik ze erin en doe ik siliconenkit op het stuk van 1cm vastzetten dagie drogen :Frown:  en klaar[8)]

----------


## Klaaske

6mm dik alu van 46x46 cm, het flarepaneel is geheel uitgezagen uit het zijpaneel, daarnaast tot 6mm uitgefreest zodat je een vlak van 46x46x0,6 krijgt, en daar je plaat met M6 aan vastschroeft met T-nuts

Als jij labs neerzet zoals je het beschrijft dan gebruik je de labs minder als dat ze kunnen, Hun efficïentie wordt het grootste wanneer je een stack van 6 maakt, 2 breed en 3 hoog met de hoornmonden naar elkaar toe ! Ik wil wel foto's zien MRFP6400...

----------


## MC Party

hehe, heftruck meenemen dan maar  :Smile:

----------


## bertuss

3 hoog. omg. wat is het verschil met 2 hoog en drie breed ?

----------


## PowerSound

Minder mooie hoornmond [:P]

----------


## bertuss

maar wel een hernia rijker  :Wink: . ik vat hem al. moet zeker een in(druk) wekkend setje zijn, 6 per kant.

----------


## mbottens

Is er al iemand die 2 of 4 punishers klaar heeft? Ik ben benieuwd naar de resultaten en natuurlijk als ze ongeveer de zelfde resultaten behalen als de berekende specs ons beloven

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Hier een leuk verhaaltje omtrent 4 en 8 ohm i.v.m. de mogelijkheid tot 4 of 8 ohm punisher:

De BL-factor
De BL-factor is een belangrijke parameter voor luidsprekers. Het vertelt wat over de kracht van de aandrijving. Vooral in hoorngeladen toepassingen is een hoge BL-factor (BL &gt; 20) van belang. De speaker is dan goed in staat zijn energie af te leveren aan de zware belasting die de hoorn vormt. Nu bestaat de hardnekkinge opvatting dat 4ohm speakers in dit opzicht slechter zijn dan 8 ohm speakers... De 4 ohmers laten meestal een lagere BL-factor zien, en lijken dus minder krachtig. Nu is het domweg zo dat als je een bepaalde speaker in 8 ohm maakt en een exacte kopie in 4 ohm, dan zal de BL-factor van de 4 ohm altijd een factor 1,414 lager zijn, want er liggen 1,414x minder windingen op de spreekspoel. De BL-factor moet echter altijd worden beoordeeld IN SAMENSPEL met de luidsprekerimpedantie. Immers; de kracht van aandrijving is gelijk aan IxBxL. Dus, anders gezegd, stroom x BL-factor. Nou is de stroom door een 4 ohm speaker per definitie 1,414x hoger dan in de 8 ohm versie. De aandrijfkracht van de 4 ohmer is dus exact gelijk, want de 1,414x grotere stroom compenseert de 1,414x lagere BL.
Niet vergeten dus; een 4 ohms versie kan -en zal meestal ook- exact dezelfde kwaliteiten hebben als de 8 ohm versie. 
(En stel nou eens dat ik geen gelijk heb, dan zou een 16 ohm speaker nog beter zijn dan een 8 ohmer! Of beter nog; 32 ohm! Of 64, of 128 ohm....)

Groeten Martin

----------


## sis

Veeeeeeeeeeel geleutermeteuter
Maar ik zou graag dat ding willen horen en vooral voelen  :Big Grin: 
een topic om even over na te denken aangezien er steeds meer geluidsoverlast is [xx(]
Beste mannen, hou op met die subs want we gaan de verkeerde richting uit 
maw de bassen moeten eruit [xx(]
boem.boem.boem is er niet meer bij  :Big Grin:  
Er zulleen nog wel locaties zijn waar het mag maar die worden zelden 
ikke den sis dus 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## elshoutje

Beste mensen, Ik heb dit weekend hard gewerkt en wel met resultaat. Het is een punisher geworden  :Wink: 
zie onderstaande link voor het resultaat.
grtn Dennis
http://members.home.nl/denniselshout/Punisher/

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Veeeeeeeeeeel geleutermeteuter
> Maar ik zou graag dat ding willen horen en vooral voelen 
> een topic om even over na te denken aangezien er steeds meer geluidsoverlast is [xx(]
> Beste mannen, hou op met die subs want we gaan de verkeerde richting uit 
> maw de bassen moeten eruit [xx(]
> boem.boem.boem is er niet meer bij  
> Er zulleen nog wel locaties zijn waar het mag maar die worden zelden 
> ikke den sis dus



Kom maar af de 21e November Dirk  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

dat ziet er al goed uit  elshoutje.   heb je hem ondertussen al getest?   Hoe zijn je bevindingen ervan dan?

mvg
ronny

----------


## bertuss

waars je luikje elshoutje?
of ziek iets over het hoofd.

----------


## Contour

Dennis heeft bljkbaar gekozen voor de maximale akoestische perfectie aangezien er zonder luikje ook geen luchtlekken aldaar kunnen optreden. Nadeel is dat je bij een falende driver de hele kast moet slopen maar ik begreep dat Dennis erg goedkoop aan hout kan komen dus dit risico aanvaarbaar vond. Wij hebben de Ciare reeds met 1700W getest en de driver heeft dit overleeft, zegt niet alles maar wel dat je hem niet 1-2-3 zult opblazen. Gewoon geen clippende amp maar dat doen we sowieso toch nooit  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## bertuss

ja idd. lees het net op ander forum.
idd vermijdt (dennis) nu een zwak punt, of mogelijk zwak punt.

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Hier een leuk verhaaltje omtrent 4 en 8 ohm i.v.m. de mogelijkheid tot 4 of 8 ohm punisher:
> [...]
> Groeten Martin



Denk dat ik binnenkort ook maar eens moet gaan beginnen met het zagen. al heb ik t nog vrij druk eigenlijk, maar ik laat t me buurman zagen. hoeveel hout is er eigenlijk nodig voor 2 subs? 3 platen van 1,22 x 2,44? of worden het er 4?

----------


## mbottens

Even back to basic,

Is dit een exponentiele hoorn?
En wat is de Hoornlengte?
Wat is de oppervlakte van de Hals?

Vooral de Hoornlengte daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar, kon het namelijk niet vinden toen ik de vorige 12 pagina's vluchtig doorbladerde.

En is er ook een 15" speaker die aan dezelfde specs voldoet als de 12"er van Ciare.

En waarom is er gekozen voor een 50cm brede kast (60cm is toch redelijk standaard)?

Ik vind het concept achter deze speaker echt goed alleen ik heb gekeken in mijn geluidsset en daar is het en qua vervoer en qua stapelen niet zo leuk te combineren, (wat ik erg jammer vind). Dus ik zit te denken aan een 60cm brede variant. Maar dan wel met dezelfde achterliggende gedachtes. 

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Contour

De Punisher is een exponentiele hoorn van 2.3 meter lengte, de halsoppervlakte is 150cm2 Een 15" zal een grotere hals benodigen (ongeveer het dubbele) en voor een gelijke mondoppervlakte en hoornlengte betekend dat een grotere kast. 50cm breedte is een beetje afgekeken bij merken als Funktion One en Turbosound, schijnt ook wel lekker te vervoeren die breedte  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Funktion One en Turbosound, schijnt ook wel lekker te vervoeren die breedte



ja best wel, dat maakt dat je in een bakwagen die geen standaard truckmaat heeft  wel mooi 4subjes langseen kan plaatsen[^] :Big Grin: 

enorme plaatsbesparing dus :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## mbottens

> citaate Punisher is een exponentiele hoorn van 2.3 meter lengte, de halsoppervlakte is 150cm2 Een 15" zal een grotere hals benodigen (ongeveer het dubbele) en voor een gelijke mondoppervlakte en hoornlengte betekend dat een grotere kast. 50cm breedte is een beetje afgekeken bij merken als Funktion One en Turbosound, schijnt ook wel lekker te vervoeren die breedte 
> 
> MVG Contour



En wat is de inhoud van de compressiekamer?? Of is de "wat ik nu compressiekamer noem" al het begin van die 2,30 meter hoornlengte?? Omdat de hoorn in de compressiekamer al qua oppervlakte toeneemt?

Zo ja wat hebben jullie dan als beginpunt van de hoorn genomen?? En als laatste, wat is de inhoud van de achterkamer??

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## mbottens

> citaate Punisher is een exponentiele hoorn van 2.3 meter lengte, de halsoppervlakte is 150cm2 Een 15" zal een grotere hals benodigen (ongeveer het dubbele) en voor een gelijke mondoppervlakte en hoornlengte betekend dat een grotere kast.



Ik kom met Hornresp niet op zo'n mooi plaatje als ik in het forum van (speakerstore) heb gezien over de Punisher.

Zijn de resultaten van jullie wel in 2pi (half space)?

En de volgende vraag houdt me nog steeds bezig:





> citaat:En wat is de inhoud van de compressiekamer?? Of is de "wat ik nu compressiekamer noem" al het begin van die 2,30 meter hoornlengte?? Omdat de hoorn in de compressiekamer al qua oppervlakte toeneemt?



Heeft iemand hier antwoord op?

----------


## mbottens

Nog even 1 ding,

Zou het mogelijk zijn om een variant te maken die 60cm breed is en 60cm hoog is? Hij mag van mij wel ietjse dieper worden. Qua mondoppervlak zit je dan wel ongeveer gelijk en door de grotere breedte moet het volgens mij ook mogelijk zijn om de exponentiele vorm aan te houden.

Hoe denken jullie hierover?

----------


## Contour

In het algemeen begint de hoorn daar waar de driver stopt dus in het geval van de Punisher rechts van de konus van de Ciare. In de praktijk gaan de hoorn en voorkamer bij de Punisher in elkaar over daardoor zal de hoornlengte juist wat toenemen en de drukkamer wat afnemen in volume. Bij de Punisher is de voorkamer circa 3 liter. De simulatie is wel degelijk halfspace...

Hoe is het met je 2x18" hoorn?

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

de dubbel 18" hoorn ligt al een hele tijd stil. Dit komt omdat hij te ingewikkeld is (meerdere schuine zijden in verticale en horizontale richting die aan elkaar komen). Ik wil hem wel afbouwen maar nu ben ik dus afhankelijk van mijn timmerman (voor mij werdt het te ingewikkeld, na 3 keer op hetzelfde punt een plaat verkeerd gezaagd te hebben). Die timmerman is mijn vader en ja die heeft het ook druk. Ik wil hem zeker nog wel af gaan maken maar dat moet ik niet zelf snel afhandelen want het belangrijkste is toch wel dat er geen kieren komen tussen de verschillende delen van de kast.

Hoe denk jij en anderen over een punisher met een front maat van 60 x 60 cm? Dit lijkt mij wel haalbaar omdat het mondoppervlak ongeveer gelijk blijft (kan blijven). Ik ga zelf wel even een beetje vouwen in mijn tekenprogramma dan he.

Toch zie ik ook wel de kracht in die 12" drivers (wat je goed bij de Lab en de Punisher terug ziet, en bij EAW) en ik moet toegeven dat ik een beetje zit te denken aan dubbel 12" hoorngeladen per kant en dan plaats ik die 18" ers wel in enkel frontgeladen basreflex kasten of ik gebruik ze voor expirimenten. 

De reden dat ik graag een soort van punisher in 60 x 60 x (diepte onbekend) probeer te krijgen is omdat ik voor mijn drive-inn vooral 60 en 120 gebruik en 60cm brede toppen zet ik het liefst ook op 60cm brede bassen.

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties en ik ga er zelf ook even mee aan de slag.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Als je de hoorn van de punisher nu overal gedeeld door (6/5) doet qua maat dwars op de hoorn-as dan wordt de kast circa 60cm hoog dus dat kan prima. De kast zal dan ook even diep blijven. Enige wat dan krap zal worden is of de driver er dan nog inpast qua diepte, daar zullen de problemen liggen. Ga maar eens schetsen zou ik zeggen, ik ben benieuwd!

MVG Contour

----------


## stephan20

heey hallo allemaal, ik heb nog helemaal geen verstand van luidsprekers bouwen. maar ik heb een vraagje.Moet er in de punisher luidsprekers een filter gebouwd worden en zo ja hoe kan je dit berekenen, alvast bedankt groetjes stephan

----------


## Contour

In de Punisher komt GEEN filter! Omdat deze kast vermogens van &gt;1500W aankan zou een filter opgebouwd moeten worden uit enorm zware en grote componenten (ook omdat je rond de 100Hz wilt filteren, dat is erg laag) en daardoor zeer duur worden plus er zouden veel vermogensverliezen optreden in de gebruikte spoelen.

Wat men normaal doet is filteren VOOR de eindversterker en dan dus 2 eindversterkers gebruiken, eentje voor het sub (de Punishers) en eentje voor het mid/hoog bereik (de topkasten) Men gebruikt hiervoor een zogenaamde elektronisch crossover en ook wel een speakerprocessor.

MVG Contour

----------


## frederik_

..naast het filteren van de frequenties moet er natuurlijk ook nog delay worden gebruikt.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ga maar eens schetsen zou ik zeggen, ik ben benieuwd!



Dat ga ik zeker ook even doen deze week, hoop na het weekend een tekeningetje klaar te hebben. 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik ook steeds meer geprikkeld wordt om over te stappen op 2 x 12" hoorngeladen per kant. Als het net zo goed gaat als dubbel 18" waarom dan niet. Je ziet de duidelijke voorbeelden bij EAW, De Lab Hoorn en nu ook de Punisher.

Nog even een vraagje aan de ontwerpers: Wat zijn de oppervlaktes op de knikpunten van de hoorn delen?? En op welke afstand tot het begin van de hoorn liggen deze?

Als het past in 60 x 60 x ongeveer 90 dan bestel ik mij binnenkort nog even 4 van die Ciare Drivers.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Als je de hoorn van de punisher nu overal gedeeld door (6/5) doet qua maat dwars op de hoorn-as dan wordt de kast circa 60cm hoog dus dat kan prima. De kast zal dan ook even diep blijven. Enige wat dan krap zal worden is of de driver er dan nog inpast qua diepte, daar zullen de problemen liggen. Ga maar eens schetsen zou ik zeggen, ik ben benieuwd!
> 
> MVG Contour



Dit klopt niet helemaal, de hoornlengte neemt namelijk wel iets af, want bij de achterplaat mis je 10 cm hoogte (en dus 10 cm minder hoornlengte!!!

Zal ik dit oplossen door de kast dieper te maken of heeft iemand andere ideeen??

Dit kan wel een leuk kastje worden (net als de punisher, het is ook gewoon een punisher).

Ik doe de simulaties ook wel overnieuw, omdat ik misschien tijdens het veranderen iets fout doe.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Klaaske

Waarom niet gelijk een nieuw hoorntje vouwen. Aanpassen werkt zo enigzins wel bij BR's maar dus niet bij Hoornkasten

----------


## mbottens

Op zich bouw je dan ook wel een nieuwe, alleen gebruik je een andere kast als voorbeeld en dan boetseer je dat naar je eigen wensen. Wel wil ik me zoveel mogelijk aan het ontwerp van de punisher houden omdat daar door meerdere mensen goed over nagedacht is en ik met weinig aanpassingen (zoals ik er nu over denk) een nieuwe variant kan bedenken.

Dus.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Nog even een vraagje: Ik ben bezig met mijn visie op de Punisher en tijdens het vouwen kom ik niet op 2,2 meter hoornlengte!

Of rekenen jullie ook een gedeelte van de compressiekamer mee. Bij de Punisher meet ik namelijk maximaal 2,0 meter hoornlengte.

De vraag is dus hoe de lengte wordt bepaald??

Groeten Martin

----------


## Leinad

Als je in het zijaanzicht een middellijn tekent in de trechter en je meet / berekent die lijn, zou je op 2,2 - 2,3 meter moeten uitkomen... Het andere deel op je vraag is reeds beantwoord door Contour. (zie een aantal posts terug)

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:In het algemeen begint de hoorn daar waar de driver stopt dus in het geval van de Punisher rechts van de konus van de Ciare. In de praktijk gaan de hoorn en voorkamer bij de Punisher in elkaar over daardoor zal de hoornlengte juist wat toenemen en de drukkamer wat afnemen in volume



Dit is wat Contour zei. Nu weet ik niet als de lengte bepaald wordt door in het "algemeen" te kijken of naar de "praktijk" te kijken. 

En ik heb de volgende maten als antwoord gekregen: 2,2 meter hoornlengte en 3 liter voorkamer. Is dit dan met de "algemene" methode bekeken of volgens de "praktijk" methode.





> citaat:Het andere deel op je vraag is reeds beantwoord door Contour



Het is misschien wel beantwoord maar nog wel een beetje vaag.


Groeten Martin.

----------


## Contour

In de bochten van de hoorn moet je de centrale lijn NIET in het midden tekenen maar een stukje naar buiten. Daardoor neemt de lengte van de hoorn iets toe. Het geluid gaat als het ware 'ruim' door de bocht, hopelijk kun je je hier iets bij voorstellen.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

Dat lijkt me duidelijk van dat ruim door de bocht. Ik ga vanavond nog wel een beetje verder met het bedenken van mijn variant.

Ik had nog wel één punt om te discussiëren: De compressiekamer is bij de punisher ongeveer 3 liter dit komt voort uit de breedte en de 5 cm ruimte (voor de speaker) die de compressiekamer vormen. Mijn variant is breder en om dan aan die 3 liter te komen komt die 5cm dichter in de buurt van ongeveer 4cm wil ik die 3 liter aanhouden.

Hoe denken jullie hierover? Maakt de afstand dus 4 of 5 cm niet uit, gaat het om de inhoud (3 liter) of vinden jullie 4cm wel erg weinig?

Ik zelf denk dat 4 cm wel kan het gaat immers om de druk die de speaker voelt en als die nou in de breedte of de lengte licht, mij zal het niet uitmaken.

Ik denk wel dat ik de kast bijna 5cm dieper maak om de juiste lengte te krijgen. Deze lengte pak je namelijk 2 keer mee en dan kom je weer redelijk in de buurt van die 10cm die de kast lager is dus aan hoornlengte mist.

De uitwenige maat ligt op dit moment dus op 58 breed, 60 hoog en 85cm diep. Dus het valt redelijk in de truckmaten 60 x 60 x 90 (3/4 x 120 cm)

Ik hoor wel van jullie en jullie van mij.

Groeten Martin

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

De speaker moet goed aan de hoorn worden gekoppeld. Bij de Punisher is de driver aan zijn rand omringt door de wanden van de hoorn, ik neem aan dat dit bij jouw ontwerp ook zo is? 4cm is inderdaad niet erg veel maar het zal niet heel veel uitmaken denk ik. De krachten op het paneel voor de driver zullen dan wel fors worden dus een versterking van dit paneel moet je zeker in het ontwerp aanbrengen (zie Punisher ontwerp)

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaate speaker moet goed aan de hoorn worden gekoppeld. Bij de Punisher is de driver aan zijn rand omringt door de wanden van de hoorn, ik neem aan dat dit bij jouw ontwerp ook zo is?



Mijn Ontwerp is gewoon een veranderde punisher maar je herkent meteen de punisher, Ik noem hem wel "Punisher 6060" (door de hoornmond van 60x60

Groeten

----------


## Klaaske

Hoornmond of buitenmaat van 60x60 ?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Hoornmond of buitenmaat van 60x60 ?



6060 klinkt beter (sixty-sixty) maar eigenlijk ontwerp ik hem op buitenmaten: 58cm Breed, 60cm Hoog en 85cm diep.

58cm komt mij het mooiste uit met vervoer. Ik plaats er namelijk 2 naast elkaar en daarnaast heb ik nog een case met TE-03 (100Kg) lichtstatieven (4 stuks op elkaar). Dan kom ik op een totale breedte van 158cm en mijn laadruimte is 160cm breed (blijft het ook nog een beetje heel). En zo kan ik precies 8 punishers 6060 en 4 dubbel 12"2" toppen meenemen. En alle bijbehorende draaitafels en flightcases en lichtapparatuur. Oftewel 12KW hoorngeladen geluid!! en 8KW licht!!! in één  aanhangwagen.

Dus dat zijn de afmetingen waar ik de kast in wil ontwerpen. Qua mondoppervlak zit ik dan gelijk met de punisher.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Even een vraagje over de Punisher:

Hoe komen jullie aan een voorkamer van 3 liter???

Als ik de voorkamer bepaal tot aan het punt waar de driver stopt en waar officieel de hoorn zal beginnen, en ik neem een gemiddelde breedte van 30cm aan (omdat hij meteen schuin loopt) dan kom ik op een inhoud van 3 x 3 x 0,5 (5cm tussen de driver en de tegenoverliggende wand) = 4,5 liter!!!

En ik weet zeker dat de gemiddelde breedte die ik op 30 heb heb geschat nog wel iets hoger ligt, wat resulteerd in een waarde nog groter dan 4,5 liter.

Hoe zit dit dan?

Of hebben jullie aangenomen dat de hoorn in het midden van de 12"er begint omdat de "compressiekamer" vanaf het begint toeneemt qua oppervlakte?? 

Zo ja zijn er ook regels of aannames die je kunt doen wanneer de compressiekamer eigenlijk ook al het begin van de hoorn is? Zoals bij de Punisher. 

Ik ben hier erg benieuwd na omdat je op deze manier een compacte hoorn kunt ontwerpen alleen moet je dus wel weten hoe je dit moet simuleren, en dat is mij nu nog onduidelijk.

Groeten,

Martin

----------


## Contour

Beste Martin,

Om wat zorgen van je af te nemen, de simulatie laat heel weinig verschillen zien tussen een voorkamer van 3 liter en eentje van 4,5 liter. Alles tussen de 0 en 4,5 liter geeft een goed resultaat met kleine onderlinge verschillen. De truc is natuurlijk om je ontwerp altijd zodanig uit te voeren dat zaken die vaag zijn en blijven (zoals de voorkamer) van ondergeschikt belang zijn. Als je dit niet doet dan ben je gedwongen om meerdere prototypes te maken om de invloed van de slecht simuleerbare factor te onderzoeken en de resultaten daarvan op een zinvolle manier in je simulaties te implementeren.

Ik denk dat we het erover eens zijn dat jouw 4,5 liter wel zo ongeveer de bovengrens is van wat het volume van de drukkamer kan zijn. Het verloop van de hoorn is exponentieel en loopt door in de voorkamer tot links van de driver zodat volgens deze redenatie de drukkamer alleen nog het volume in de Ciare konus is (dat is erg weinig) echter de praktijk zal er tussenin zitten en dan is een waarde van 3 liter een mooi gemiddelde, zo kijk ik er tegen aan. 

Het feit dat de driver dan niet helemaal aan het 'begin' van de hoorn zit is van ondergeschikt belang aangezien een hoorn ook prima kan functioneren met de driver bijv. op 1/3 vanaf het begin. Dit kan verklaard worden doordat een hoorn niets anders is dan een trillend systeem met verdeelde parameters. De bijbehorende differentiaal vergelijking is:

dp^2/dx^2 + 1/A * dA/dx * dp/dx + k^2 * p = 0

deze is exact hetzelfde als voor een normale hoorn met driver aan het begin echter de randwaarden zijn anders. 

Verder is het net als met je 2x18" hoorn, als je wilt weten of iets werkt dan moet je het gewoon bouwen. Zo is dat ook met de Punisher gegaan en zo zal het ook met de Punisher 6060 moeten zijn. Ik ben erg tevreden met het orginele Punisher ontwerp en ben er eigenlijk geen grote voorstander van dat mensen hier nu aan gaan sleutelen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik ben erg tevreden met het orginele Punisher ontwerp en ben er eigenlijk geen grote voorstander van dat mensen hier nu aan gaan sleutelen.



Je moet goed begrijpen dat de reden dat ik eraan ga sleutelen niet bedoeld is om het originele ontwerp te verbeteren ofzo. Maar wat de reden is is dat ik in de punisher voor het eerst sinds tijden een goed idee zag passeren wat mij wel aansprak, maar zoals ik in bovenstaande posts ook al aangaf past het niet zo mooi in de "infrastructuur" van mijn drive-inn en verhuur activiteiten. Daarom probeer ik nu een andere versie te maken (let op alleen qua afmeting verdeling) op die manier past de punisher heel mooi in mijn setup en als het bevalt ga ik er eerst 4 bouwen en over een tijdje 8 stuks.

Ik heb mijn eigen 2 x 18" ontwerp aan de kant geschoven doordat ik de punisher heb gezien en dat ontwerp me wel beter leek.

Aan de ontwerpers: Zie het als een compliment en niet als iemand die jullie werk probeert te verbeteren (dat lukt toch niet).

Dan nog een vraagje: weet iemand van jullie een redelijk snel te leren 3D programma?? Dat geeft toch een beter idee van wat je aan het ontwerpen bent in vergelijking met 2D.

Groeten Martin

----------


## bertuss

autocad, kun je vrij basic houden, en tis echt neit zo moeilijk als het lijkt. plus dat je kan rekenen aan alles wat je tekent. moet je wel aan zien te komen natuurlijk.

----------


## Rob van Drunen

beste zelfbouwers
Ik dacht dat er ook nog een testdag gehouden werd rond de 21ste, is dat als gebeurt.......[?]Of ben ik in de war [8)]ik heb ook al gezocht via de machine maar weinig resultaat.

Zijn er al prestaties gemeten door iemand?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

LATER :Wink:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Kom maar af de 21e November

----------


## BAJ productions

waaro??

----------


## mbottens

En waar is dan het grote test festijn??

Groeten Martin

----------


## Klaaske

Allang geregeld & besproken + een hoop mail rond gestuurd

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Allang geregeld & besproken + een hoop mail rond gestuurd



Kan kloppen dat ik er dan niets van weet, heb mijn profiel even bekeken en mijn email adres klopt al een half jaar tot een jaar niet meer. Dus vandaar.

Maar ik lees de resultaten wel hier op het forum, ik ben gewoon even benieuwd naar de datum.

Groeten Martin en doe je best jongens op de testdag.

----------


## Mathijs

Misschien een idee om dit even algemeen te spelen. BV een topic openen met wat meer info?

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Misschien een idee om dit even algemeen te spelen. BV een topic openen met wat meer info?



http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=12365

----------


## Mathijs

Klaaske bedankt.
Rademakers, je kan er niet van uit gaan dat iedereen op bijde fora zit.

----------


## Rademakers

Vandaar dat ik zo vriendelijk was om de link te geven, naar het desbetreffende topic, op het desbetreffende forum  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Hoi  :Smile: 
Ik begrijp via het andere forum[} :Smile: ] :Big Grin:  dat er al het 1 en ander geregeld is[^].
Wie wat mee neemt en zo,zou het een ideetje zijn om Ivo z,n Nexo LOOK a LIKE daar ook even te testen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] is tenslotte zelfbouw met andere componenten en als ik het goed heb neemt hij ook al z'n subjes mee[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] dus die nexo's zullen nog wel in de aanhanger passen denk ik.[^]

Ben namelijk ook wel benieuwd hoe die prestaties zijn :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Later :Wink:

----------


## ivo

Ik heb helaas niets meer staan, alles verkocht. Maar je woon in Schoonebeek, niet zo ver van Emmen, als ik wat klaar heb kan je wel komen luisteren. Ik ben wel bezig met een 15"/1" (18sound & b&c) kastje maar ik denk niet dat ik die klaar heb de 21e.

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben benieuwd naar de resultaten van de testdag (nog steeds 21 november?) Ik kan zelf jammer genoeg niet (heb zelf een klus) maar anders had ik mijn 2 x12" 2" toppen wel meegenomen (is ook hoorngeladen, ongeveer het ontwerp van speakerstore). 

Maar ik hoor wel hoe het was (als het goed is horen de genodigden niet zo veel meer na zo'n dag :Big Grin: )

Groeten Martin

----------


## TlM

Hier een meting van een punisher in een hoek van mijn kamer.
[u]LET OP</u> er zit een andere driver in namelijk de adire shiva, die is te vergelijken met de lab12 woofer.



de paarse lijn is near field de twee andere zijn willekeurig in de kamer.

----------


## michiel

De LAB driver en ciare zijn beide een beetje apparte drivers kwa parameters, en toevallig beide ook heel verschillend. Het is niet verstandig deze drivers uit te wisselen in speciaal voor die drivers ontwoorpen hoorn kasten. 

Ik heb er eens over nagedacht, en de punisher lijkt een hele geschikte kandidaat voor in m'n hifi systeem als laag weergever (met nog een sub dr onder). Ik zal is kijke wat er mogelijk is. :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

Ik zie ongeveer 18dB verschil tussen de 40Hz en de 100Hz dit betekent +/- 9dB, is dit niet een beetje veel?

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Het prototype van de Punisher staat nu in mijn studentenkamer van 3x4 meter. Met de parametrische EQ rechtgetrokken tot 30Hz. De kast is met de mondopening naar de hoek gekeerd ongeveer 30cm vanaf de wand.

Het rendement is extreem veel hoger dan van de gesloten 8" kastjes die ik hier ook heb staan (met daarin P-audio TM-8) de bass klinkt moeiteloos diep en het gaat zeer hard. Een enkele Punisher is dus ook ideaal voor diegenen die indruk willen maken op vrienden met hun thuisbioscoop. Sterker nog, deze basdruk overtreft echt makkelijk elke normale bioscoop. 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Ik vind het niet echt een eerlijke verglijking, hoorn geladen 12" tegen een gesloten 8".... Gesloten 8" tegen gesloten 12" is al geen strijd voor de 8" kwa rendement in het sublaag.

Ik twijfel er geen moment aan dat je met die kast en de EQ een geweldige indruk kunt maken met HT toepassingen. Maar weet je ook wat de waarde is van een sub vlak tot 20 Hz?? Dat geeft echt enge belevenissen!

Ook ik ben met kleine drivers en kasten aan de slag gegaan in de hifi/HT wereld. Dubbel 8" in een 45 liter BR welke vlak speelt tot 20 Hz en in een niet te grote ruimte over de 105 dB vanaf 20 Hz moet gaan. Ik kan je vertellen dat wanneer het op die 20-30 Hz aankomt je gewoon bang word. Dit is zo'n aparte belevnis, welke op geen manier te evenaren is met een subje welke niet zo laag komt. Klankmatig zou de punisher het winnen denk ik, deze is immers vele malen beter aan de omgeving gekoppelt dan de kleine 8" membramen, en dat ga je horen. Grote membramen, of beter gezegt grote afstrallende oppervlaktes klinken gewoon mooier in het sublaag. 


Ik heb dr eens over nagedacht om de punisher ook in m'n hifi opstelling te gebruiken. Maar dat word me iets te prijzig op het moment. Moet dan uiteraard eerst een proto komen om eens te kijken of het wel aansluit, want daar twijfel ik over aangezien ik pas op 250 Hz naar de mid over ga. En de 15" BPH die er nu staat presteert ook goed, de volgende BPH voor dezelfde 15"er zal denk ik nog beter presteren. Die heb ik speciaal voor deze toepassing ontworpen, vlak van 60 tot 250 Hz.[^]

----------


## mbottens

Ik heb nog een vraagje over de punisher hoorn, en dan specifiek over het ontwerp!!

Mij is verteld dat in het ontwerp het begin van de hoorn tussen het einde en het begin van de 12" ciare ligt, omdat de compressiekamer en het begin van de hoorn moeilijk te bepalen is. De hoorn begint eigenlijk al in de compressiekamer en de compressiekamer is eigenlijk al een beetje hoorn. 

Hoe is dit dan gesimuleerd? Ik ben namelijk bezig met een nieuw ontwerp met de ciare maar dan in 60 x 60 x 85 cm formaat, met het zelfde idee om de compressiekamer al als hoorn te gebruiken, dus het begin is gelijk, de rest wordt compleet anders. Ik post dit weekend nog wel even een foto.

Ga  je bij het simuleren uit van het punt waar de driver stopt?? of van ongeveer het midden van de driver om een gemiddelde te krijgen. De hoornlengte en dus de hoornconstante hangt hier vanaf vandaar??

Ik kom er niet uit dus hoop dat iemand hier ideeen over heeft?

Groeten Martin

----------


## TlM

Dat lijkt mij ook wel interresant om te weten, want dat is mij ook onduidelijk geweest bij die paar keer dat ik laag hoorn probeerde te ontwerpen.

----------


## mbottens

Hoi, 

Heb nog eens over mijn eigen vraag nagedacht en ik doe het nu als volgt. Ik deel de hoorn op in twee delen namelijk:

Een deel vanaf dat de driver stopt, wat een exponentiele hoorn is van 215 CM, dat deel ligt tenminste vast.

En daarvoor heb ik dan een deel dat conisch loopt en waarin ik een beetje varieer om te onderzoeken als het veel verschil maakt.

Ik ben er nu achter dat het niet veel uitmaakt wat de functie van de voorkamer/conische hoorn is. Er zijn namelijk twee opties:

Een kleine voorkamer en een conisch hoorngedeelte,
Of een grotere voorkamer en geen conisch hoorngedeelte. Met beide kom ik ongeveer op dezelfde resultaten dus hoef ik me er niet zoveel zorgen over te maken.

Het ontwerp schiet ook al redelijk op. Het komt nog niet helemaal uit maar met wat schuiven en aanpassen kom ik er wel, ik wil het namelijk in 60cm x 60cm x 85cm houden omdat dat een standaard truckmaat is. Je kunt dan kiezen voor een grond oppervlak van 60 x 60 of 60 x 85 

Vanaf nu ga ik verder in het punisher 6060 onderwerp, Ook al lijkt het niet meer op een punisher

Groeten martin Ottens

----------


## Contour

Zoals Frederik al aangeeft zal de nieuwe Ciare 12.00SW driver nog net passen in de Punisher. Het poolkerngat heeft volgens mijn AutoCAD tekening nog 16mm tot aan het paneel onder de driver. De magneet zal met zijn zijkant ook bijna tegen dit paneel komen dus werk nauwkeurig en houdt de maten hier zo goed mogelijk aan.

Voor diegenen die de beschikking hebben over een frees is het aan te bevelen de driver een paar mm te verzinken in het paneel waarop deze vastgebouwd wordt. Op die manier win je een paar mm aan de achterkant plus het monteren van de driver is makkelijker aangezien deze niet meer kan verschuiven.

Men kan ook ter plaatse van het poolkerngat een paar mm wegfrezen uit de plaat onder de driver voor wat meer ventilatie. Echter noodzakelijk zal het niet zijn omdat de nieuwe driver aan de zijkant van de korf de spoel ook ventileert en de nieuwe driver kan nog meer vermogen verwerken dan de oude variant.

MVG Contour

----------


## TlM

De tweede punisher is af maar nu blijkt de plank boven de mond een cm korter te zijn dan in het ontwerp. [V] :Frown: 

Dit heeft natuurlijk als gevolg dat de mond nu groter is dan bedoeld, en dus ook het hoorn verloop iets anders is door dat de compressie kamer onder een andere hoek staat.

Zijn deze twee kasten nu nog wel goed samen te gebruiken?

----------


## Contour

Ik zou zeggen test het uit, als je geen duidelijke verschillen kunt merken dan zou ik de kasten wel samen durven te gebruiken.

MVG Contour

----------


## bertuss

ik heb bij het 15" hoornkastje van speakerstore, ook bij 1 kast een verschuiving van 1,5 cm bij het begin van de hoorn. er is totaal geen verschil te horen.
maar misschien dat de pounnischer een stuk scherper luistert.

je kan het bv simuleren ?

----------


## Klaaske

Zou even de fase nalopen, dadelijk heb je te maken met een fase-uitdoving, dat is niet altijd lekker [:x]

----------


## TlM

Ik probeer het wel een keer door te meten, alleen wel jammer van het iets andere voor aanzicht. (toch maar schuim ervoor...  :Wink: )

----------


## TlM

Het bouwplan kan je hier vinden:
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=21

----------


## bertuss

vroeger een punnisher genmaakt ?

----------


## DJ_Matty

Folded Hoorn 15"

deze heb ik 2 jaar geleden gemaakt en ben er heel tevreden over hij doet nu dienst in het jeugdhuis als sub en als ik moet gaan draaien heb ik deze ook atijd mee in combinatie met een behringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496 en jb systems middenspeakers en HQ hoge tonen speakers. heb nu ongeveer een goeie 3KW staan.

Maar als ik wat grotere zalen heb kom ik altijd te kort aan bas heb het al meer of een keer voorgehad. Daarom zou ik ook een punisher willen bouwen en als het goed lukt zou ik een tweede willen bouwen ook.

Kan iemand mij vertellen waar ik aan zo een speaker kan raken in België ben al in een paar winkels geweest maar daar hebben ze mij nog niet echt kunnen helpen.

mvg Matty

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Matty_
> 
> kan ik deze dan ook bestellen in belgië
> 
> groeten matty



Waarom zou je die in Belgica bestellen ??
Ik heb al speakers besteld bij speakerstore en ik moet zeggen dat ze een hele goede service hebben en een vlugge levering tegen een matige prijs !!!
 :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Matty_
> 
> ze komen leveren aan huis of zo, dit wist ik niet ik dcht dat ze leverden aan een winkel en dat je die daar dan moest komen afhalen.
> 
> Kan je me ongeveer de prijs eens zeggen?



Inderdaad , als je een speaker besteld wordt hij gewoon bij jou thuis geleverd door een courierdienst 
De speakers zijn goed verpakt zodat er geen sprake kan zijn van schade !!
Dus speaker bestellen en hij komt naar je toe  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## mbottens

> citaate prestaties voor een enkele (!) kast met 1000W vermogen:
> 
> - 99dB rendement bij 50Hz loopt zeer glad op naar 102dB bij 100Hz 
> - maximale SPL 129dB bij 50Hz loopt zeer glad op naar 132dB bij 100Hz
> - membraanuitwijking blijft met gemak onder x-max (dus probeer gerust een een zwaardere amp van 1500W ofzo...)
> - vier kasten in een stack (halfspace) leveren met 4000W 141dB bij 50Hz en 145dB bij 100Hz (volgens de simulatie)
> 
> MVG Contour



Zoals bekend is ben ik nog steeds bezig met een 12" sub gebaseerd op de Punisher en als referentie heb ik de punisher gesimuleerd in Hornresp en kwam ik tot de volgende kromme:

50Hz rond de 105 dB, daarna loopt hij iets omlaag naar ongeveer 100dB bij ongeveer 80Hz en loopt hij weer op naar ongeveer 105dB bij 100Hz. Oftewel een kuil tussen 50Hz en 100Hz van uiterst 4 dB vanaf die 105dB. 

Jij hebt het over:




> citaat:99dB rendement bij 50Hz loopt zeer glad op naar 102dB bij 100Hz



Heb ik dan de verkeerde invoer in Hornresp (of gebruik jij AJHorn) Of bedoelen we hetzelfde?

Ik gebruik ter informatie: een hals van 220 een mond van 2500 een lengte van 230cm en een exponentieel verloop?

Ik ben benieuwd.. 

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Waarschijnlijk simuleer jij 1/8 space... Ik simuleer halfspace zoals je de Punisher in de praktijk zal gebruiken tenzij jij van plan bent de Punisher ten alle tijden in een hoek te proppen. De hals van de Punisher is 150cm2... Door de kleinere hals valt de dip bij 80hz nagenoeg weg. De overige verschillen ontstaan door de verschillen tussen Hornresp en AJ-horn lijkt me.

MVG Contour

----------


## beyma

Ik weet niet of dit al ter sprake is gekomen, (topic is 17 pagina's[xx(]) maar hoe zit het met eventuele demping in de "achterkamer" ??? 
Moet dat gewoon gevuld worden met BAF of een ander soort demping? 
Of is dat niet de bedoeling ?

Ik ga denk ik aankomende week eens een punisher timmeren,ik heb nog een aantal 12 inch rakkers op de plank liggen, en ja, ik weet dat dat totaal niet kan eigenlijk om zomaar een driver in een kast te zetten, maar ach, ik probeer het gewoon eens.....(hout kost me toch niets :Smile: ) 

De speaker die ik ga proberen is ook nog eens eigenlijk een caraudio speaker, maar wel één met een X-max van 27 mm ,en een Fs van 22 Hz 

Ik laat het wel weten als het wat is geworden hahaha

----------


## Contour

Als je nou nog wat meer specs hebt dan kan ik even kijken wat die woofer volgens de simulatie doet in de Punisher en of het echt extreme bagger is of niet. De lage Fs beloofd al wel niet veel goeds helaas.

De achterkamer hoeft in principe niet gedempt te worden.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Lage fs kan zeker geen kwaad! Dit kan duiden op een vrij slappe ophanging (zeker als de slag ook nog groot is), wat heel positief is voor een basshorn driver. 
De achterkamer word dan wel wat meer kritisch, en hier moet je dan ook zeker aandacht aan besteden. Kijk eerst eens even wat jouw drivers voor achterkamer nodig hebben, en pas het ontwerp eventueel een beetje aan. 
Een grotere achterkamer kun je opvangen door demping toe te voegen. Dit zal het virtuele volume ietsje verhogen. 

Resultaat van een driver met slappe ophangen en een kleine achter kamer is een meer lineair vervorming. De ophanging van een driver is veel minder lineair dan de vervorming van lucht. Door het aandeel van de achterkamer in de gewenste compliantie te verhogen verminder je de onlineariteit van de ophaning zodat ook op zeer hoge geluids niveaus de vervorming laag blijft.

Verder zal demping geen must zijn. De achterkamer is klein, en je filter relatief laag. Dus dempen van staandegolven en reflecties is er niet bij. Dempen van HF verstoring (mechanische storing) zou de enige reden kunnen zijn om demping toe te passen, maar die HF storing komt denk ik niet eens door de hoorn heen.

----------


## Contour

Een lage Fs en daarmee vaak gecombineerde hogere Vas levert in mijn simulatie geen mooi resultaat in de Punisher. Er gaat rendement rond de 50Hz verloren en de responsie wordt minder vlak. Echter zonder de andere T/S parameters te kennen valt er nog niet echt een eenduidige uitspraak te doen. 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Je moet inderdaad de overige parameters weten voordat je een zinnige uitspraak kan doen over de prestaties van de drivers.

Stel nou dat je twee dezelfde drivers hebt, maar de een heeft een lagere fs. Dan betekent dit dat de ophanging slapper is. Om de totale compliantie te bereiken heeft de achterkamer een groter aandeelin de totale compliantie van de driver/achterkamer combiantie. 
Zoals ik al zei blijk de lucht in de achter zich als een veel meer lineaire ver te gedragen als de ophaning van de driver.

Maar ik heb nu helaas geen tijd verder. Ik heb nog wat lees voer, in de loop van de week zie je het wel verschijnen. :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Waarschijnlijk simuleer jij 1/8 space... Ik simuleer halfspace zoals je de Punisher in de praktijk zal gebruiken tenzij jij van plan bent de Punisher ten alle tijden in een hoek te proppen. De hals van de Punisher is 150cm2



Nee ik simuleer half space (2pi), maar met een hals van 150cm2, dan ga je er zeker van uit dat de hoorn al voor het einde van de CIARE driver begint?, of niet? Is dit omdat de compressiekamer al toeneemt?

In principe begin je dus op het midden van de CIARE driver omdat daar de doorsnede 30cm is en dit X de 5cm hoge compressiekamer/begin van de hoorn geeft 150cm2 (30cm X 5cm).

Is dit het idee?? (Ik zal dit vanavond eens testen)

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Zelfs met jouw gegevens kom ik niet aan 105dB bij 50Hz maar dan is wel de dip rond 80Hz te bespeuren echter in AJ-horn is deze geen 4dB diep. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:In principe begin je dus op het midden van de CIARE driver omdat daar de doorsnede 30cm is en dit X de 5cm hoge compressiekamer/begin van de hoorn geeft 150cm2 (30cm X 5cm).
> 
> Is dit het idee?? (Ik zal dit vanavond eens testen)



@Contour, kun je hier een reactie op geven? Oftewel begin jij met de hoornlengte vanaf het midden van de CIARE Driver? Dan doe ik dat namelijk ook.

Ik maak vanavond even opnieuw een plot in hornresp en dan zal ik de invoer gegevens en de plot even online zetten, misschien wordt het dan duidelijker.

Ik heb wel besloten om de folding van de originele punisher aan te houden, ik heb gister nog even de punisher en de lab hoorn uitgeprint en zie de overeenkomsten (die niet terug zijn te vinden in mijn ontwerp).

Wel probeer ik het dan, dubbel uitgevoerd in één kast van 120 x 58 cm vooranzicht te krijgen en dan 85cm diep. Mocht het nodig zijn dan mag de kast ook wel iets hoger worden als 120 cm, maar de breedte van 58cm is wel wenselijk omdat mijn top 58cm breed is.

Hoe denken jullie er nu over?

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Een dubbele Punisher bestaat reeds, deze is gebouwd door Ivo van Iven. Helaas zijn er geen foto's van de bouw gemaakt. Volgens Ivo was deze kast extreem zwaar... Hopelijk kom je dan niet teveel trapjes tegen.

Jouw idee over de Ciare en het begin van de hoorn is correct. Het hoornverloop loopt door in de voorkamer vandaar dat ik deze voor de helft tot de hoorn heb gerekend. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Een dubbele Punisher bestaat reeds, deze is gebouwd door Ivo van Iven. Helaas zijn er geen foto's van de bouw gemaakt. Volgens Ivo was deze kast extreem zwaar... Hopelijk kom je dan niet teveel trapjes tegen.
> 
> Jouw idee over de Ciare en het begin van de hoorn is correct. Het hoornverloop loopt door in de voorkamer vandaar dat ik deze voor de helft tot de hoorn heb gerekend.



Bedankt voor je snelle reacties, nu kan ik vanavond even druk verder (ik ben nu namelijk op't werk, maar ook engineering dus de PC staat wel aan en het forum controleren moet kunnen toch?)

Over dat zware, ik heb nu ook bassen van ongeveer 90KG, 1 punisher weegt ongeveer 45KG dus dat komt wel goed.

Als het ontwerp klaar is bouw ik er even 2 (dubbelen dus 4 x 12"), en dan over een tijdje als het goed bevalt nog 2. Dan staat er 8 x 12" te blazen op het laag. Deze ga ik dan belasten met 4 x 1400W RMS, 6KW is eerst wel genoeg.

Groeten Martin (en nu weer an't werk)

----------


## ivo

Volgens mij, maar wie ben ik, weeg de punisher wel iets meer dan 45kilo. Ik zal hem van de week eens meten als ik er weer één in elkaar heb.

----------


## MC Party

Die ivo is er maar druk mee  :Smile: )

----------


## beyma

Hallo Contour en Michiel,

Ik heb de keus uit de volgende twee speakers , de eerste zit nog in de auto van me broer (maar die is zo los gemaakt hoor[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
De tweede is een oud beestje,maar werkt nog als nieuw.

Brand: Phoenix Gold
type:  Xmax12 
Optimal volume sealed: (cubic ft): 0.6 - 1.4 
Optimal volume Vented: 1.6 - 2.25 

Cone Material: Carbon Fiber 
Magnet Weight: 96oz 
Sensitivity (1W/1M): 89dB 
Theile Parameters:    Xmax12 
Revc (DC VC res): 2.97 Ohms 
Levc (inductance@1Khz): 1.63mH 
Fs (Res Freq): 16.41Hz 
Sd (Piston Area): 0.051sq.m 
BL (Flux Length): 12.54TM 
SPLO (SPL@1W): 88dB 
Qms (Mech Q): 6.54 
Qes (Elec Q): 0.37 
Qts (Total Q): 0.35 
Vas (Acous Vol): 128.911 
Cms (Compliance): 347µM/N 
Mms (Total Mass): 135.50g 
Pe (Therm Power Handling): 500W 
Xmax (Max Excursion): 26mm 
Vc (Voice Coil Diameter): 2.5in 
Vdd (Driver Displacement): 261cu.in 
Mounting Diameter: 11 1/8in 
Mounting Depth: 6 in 


Van de tweede heb ik helaas niet zulke uitgebreide gegevens[V]

Visaton CS 30 

Qts 0,31
Vas 235 liter
FS  25 Hz (sorry,dacht 22 Hz[:I])
gevoeligheid 91 Db
magneet gewicht 3,2 kilo
bereik 28...2000 Hz
2x 4 Ohm, 2x 300 watt RMS (Dubbele spoel)

Mocht de Phoenix Gold nou best een aardige speaker zijn,dan zijn deze speakers redelijk goedkoop op internet te vinden! (tweedehands dus) Nieuwprijs was 599 gulden....

Martijn.

----------


## Contour

De genoemde T/S parameter bevatten hoogst waarschijnlijk fouten omdat het verband tussen sommige parameters niet klopt. Tevens is deze driver absoluut ongeschikt voor de Punisher. De responsie doet denken aan een ritje door een berglandschap, zonde van de moeite dus.

MVG Contour

----------


## beyma

hmmmm, vreemd, het is een copy/paste van de website van PhoenixGold....
Ik zie inderdaad dat de Vas geen eenheid er achter heeft staan, dit kunnen dus ook zomaar Cubic inch waardes zijn ?!!

Maar beide drivers hoef ik dus niet te proberen?!
Oke, back to topic dan maar weer he !!!! :Big Grin:  

(bedankt voor de moeite he!)

----------


## ivo

Jan heeft zijn Punisher ( compleet afgebouwd ) op de weegschaal gezet, de kasten wegen 55 kilo. Dus 2 in een kast weegt 110, zwaar dus.

----------


## Contour

Waarschijnlijk net een paar kilo lichter dan twee losse Punishers omdat je een paneel minder gebruikt (daar waar de kasten elkaar raken) en omdat je maar 4 in plaats van 8 zware 100mm wielen gebruikt. Maar dus dik over de 100kg en dat is behoorlijk.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Wel probeer ik het dan, dubbel uitgevoerd in één kast van 120 x 58 cm vooranzicht te krijgen en dan 85cm diep. Mocht het nodig zijn dan mag de kast ook wel iets hoger worden als 120 cm, maar de breedte van 58cm is wel wenselijk omdat mijn top 58cm breed is.
> 
> Hoe denken jullie er nu over?
> 
> Ik plaats straks even de plots online, tot dan
> 
> Groeten Martin



Het gewicht vind ik geen probleem, maar hoe denken jullie over bovenstaand?

Ik plaats straks

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Hallo,

Sneller dan ik dacht maar hier zijn de plots: Ik heb de Punisher gesimuleerd in Hornresp om die als referentie te gebruiken voor de aangepaste versie maar uit voorgaande blijkt dat ik andere resultaten behaal als met AJHorn. Kunnen jullie eens kijken als dit aan Hornresp ligt of aan een foutieve invoer van mij?

Hier een plot van een enkele punisher met 2,83V (1W)

http://www.muziekhuisextreme.nl/originalpunisher.gif

En een plot van een originele punisher verdubbeld door de functie multiple speakers van Hornresp. Ik heb hier een spanning van 2,0V ingesteld (geeft op 4ohm ook 1W dus de verbeterde curve komt puur door koppeling en niet door het verdubbelde vermogen!)

http://www.muziekhuisextreme.nl/orig...erdubbel2v.gif

Ik hoop dat jullie hier eens aandachtig naar kunnen (en willen :Smile: ) kijken.  :Wink: 

Bij een enkele punisher zit ik pas op de Max SPL bij 60Hz i.p.v. 50Hz, wat door Contour wordt gegeven. Wel ongeveer 102dB, dat komt wel goed overeen.

Wat wel leuk is om te zien is dat het rendement behoorlijk stijgt bij 2 stuks.

Misschien kan iemand een plot van AJHorn online zetten? Mocht webspace een probleem zijn, mail hem dan maar naar mij. Plaats ik hem wel online.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Hallo Martin,

Ik heb het even gecheckt met AutoCAD en de achterkamer van de Punisher is ongeveer 33 liter en daar gaat de driver dus nog vanaf dus zeg 28 liter terwijl jij 50 liter hebt aangenomen. Een te grote achterkamer kost je wat druk rond 50Hz.

Tevens heb jij Vtc op 1500 cm3 gesteld terwijl ik hier 3000cm3 heb aangenomen. Zoals je zelf al had uitgevogeld begint de hoorn halverwege de Caire driver. Dus de ruimte daarvoor hoort bij Vtc alsmede het volume in de konus dus dat maakt ongeveer de 3 liter. Echt nauw komt dit echter niet en dat is natuurlijk een voordeel omdat je dit soort dingen nooit zeker kan weten. De grens tussen voorkamer en hoorn is bij de Punisher behoorlijk vaag.

De verdere verschillen zijn te verklaren door het verschil in de programma's. Met Hornresp krijg ik ook een (weliswaar zeer gering) dalletje bij 80Hz.

Verder geeft AJ-horn zeker NIET het maximale/volle rendement bij 50Hz. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf ligt het maximale rendement tussen de 50Hz en 100Hz bij 100Hz en zal daar circa 102dB bedragen terwijl het bij 50Hz ongeveer 99dB bedraagt.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> Je moet inderdaad de overige parameters weten voordat je een zinnige uitspraak kan doen over de prestaties van de drivers.
> 
> Stel nou dat je twee dezelfde drivers hebt, maar de een heeft een lagere fs. Dan betekent dit dat de ophanging slapper is. Om de totale compliantie te bereiken heeft de achterkamer een groter aandeelin de totale compliantie van de driver/achterkamer combiantie. 
> Zoals ik al zei blijk de lucht in de achter zich als een veel meer lineaire ver te gedragen als de ophaning van de driver.
> 
> Maar ik heb nu helaas geen tijd verder. Ik heb nog wat lees voer, in de loop van de week zie je het wel verschijnen.



Nu heb ik weer tijd, en ben ik weer een beetje ontwaakt.

Het verhaaltje heeft geen betrekking op mijn eigen bevindingen, maar heb ik van het net gehaald. Om precies te zijn komt een groot deel van de info hier vandaan: http://www.audioroundtable.com/HighE...sages/514.html.
Tevens heb ik hiernaast nog andere info gezocht over dit soort onderwerpen, en ik ben op het gemakje bezig om ook de dingen die niet te simuleren zijn op een rijtje te zetten, en helder te krijgen voor mijzelf. Ik probeer zelf niet al te veel met de wiskundige bewijzen te doen, maar meer met de bevindingen van andere personen en gegevens uit de praktijk. Ik denk dat die juist meer zeggen dan de moeilijke formules achter het fenomeen. 

Het "slappe ophaning verhaal" heeft inderdaad wat minder positieve gevolgen op de frekwentie respone. Het is ook puur iets wat met vervorming te maken heeft. Dit verklaart onder anderen de dip in de respone van de LAB horn (een andere reden voor de dip is een klein foutje in het ontwerp). Tom danley heeft de LAB 12 speciaal zo laten maken, dat deze bij horn loading ook op hoge excursion niet (weinig) zou vervormen. 

Simulaties geven inderdaad iets minder mooie resultaten met drivers die een slappe ophanging hebben. Dat maakt het weer heel erg lastig om de beste compromis te vinden tussen de frekwentie lineariteit en de minste vervorming. Ik denk zelf dat hoe hoger de excursion wordt, hoe belangrijker de vervorming wordt en hoe meer je moet inleveren op je respone vlakheid.

----------


## bertuss

zeer interessant stukje text!

ff goed lezen is een must, maar je snapt op een gegeven moment waar ze het over hebben

----------


## mbottens

@Contour,

Kun je misschien nog plots online zetten van AJ Horn inclusief de input gegevens??

Daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar

Groeten Martin

----------


## arie

Wat ik mij nu al een tijdje afvraag is of de punisher goed zou presteren onder 2 das st215 per kant.Ik gebruik zoals jullie waarschijnlijk weten nu rcf esw 1018 4 per kant, deze houden alleen die dassen lang niet bij zouden 4 punishers dat wel doen of zou er wijnig verschil zijn?En hoe zit het nu met de diepgang van die dingen zijn ze wat dat dan betreft te vergelijken met de eswtjes?alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie gr arjan

----------


## mbottens

De Punisher zal naar mijn weten, minder diepgang hebben maar wel iets meer rendement. Nog een voordeel is dat het geluid verder draagt. 

Daarbij komt dat die punishers 2 x zwaarder te belasten zijn (1200W i.p.v 600W) Is ook weer 3dB meer.

Er zijn op de sub meeting vergelijken gemaakt tussen front loaded bas reflex en de punishers, zoek hier eens naar via de zoekfunctie.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Er zijn op de sub meeting vergelijken gemaakt..



Mocht er interesse zijn kan die nog wel een keer georganiseerd worden

----------


## Rademakers

Die interesse is er wel, maar dan deze keer wel in de zomer  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## BAJ productions

tja anders zijn we weer bevroren

dat was koud maar wel leuk om te zien wat voor setjes er rond liepen.

eventueel kunnen we hier ook terecht. barneveld dus midden land.

----------


## arie

zeker wel interesse in een submeeting (kan eventueel ook wel bij ons borculo).groeten arjan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:@Contour,
> 
> Kun je misschien nog plots online zetten van AJ Horn inclusief de input gegevens??
> 
> Daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar
> 
> Groeten Martin



Heb je nog geen tijd gehad? Of is het niet mogelijk? Als je geen ruimte hebt dan zet ik het wel online, kun je mij het wel even mailen.

Ik ben benieuwd

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Bij deze Martin,

Zwarte lijn is een enkele Punisher met 2.83V input, rode lijn zijn twee Punishers met 2.0V input. Eveneens is er een plot voor de max SPL gegeven waarbij 1500W per Punisher is gekozen.

http://img19.exs.cx/img19/7200/mbottens0xx.th.jpg[/IMG]

MVG Contour

----------


## ronaldm

Ik lees heel vaak dat men 1500 W e.d. in een speaker stopt , de eerste keer moet dan nog komen , omdat je niets in een speaker kwa vermogen kan stoppen .. Dit is een misvatting die helaas veel voorkomt , aangezien een chassis een bepaalde belasting is voor een versterker zal deze dan ook nooit zijn maximale vraag aan vermogen overschreiden. De reden dat een versterker zwaarder dient te zijn als de maximale vraag van het chassis heeft enkel en alleen met verliezen te maken (powercompressie , warmte e.d.)

Ik hoof dat het zo iets te kunnen verduidelijken.

----------


## Rademakers

Hmm...Nee, dat is niet gelukt.

Maar misschien kun je het een en ander nog verduidelijken. Je hield er in ieder geval al rekening mee dat de spanning variabel is?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Carl

Nou Ronald, daar wil ik dan ook wel op reageren.
1)Geen enkel toestel vraagt om vermogen. Als je een spanning op een speaker zet, gaat er een stroom door lopen, [u]IK</u> leg die spanning aan, dus veroorzaak [u]IK</u> ook het ontstaan van die stroom, daar spanning maal stroom vermogen is stop [u]IK</u> toch een vermogen in die luidspreker?
2)Daar de "weerstand" van een luidspreker binnen zekere grenzen gelijk blijft is de stroom door de spoel afhankelijk van de aangelegde spanning, als je die spanning vergroot, wordt de stroom vanzelf proportioneel groter.
Spanning 2 x zo groot --&gt; stroom 2 x zo groot --&gt; vermogen 4 x zo groot (2 x 2 = 4)
Leg je 8 Volt aan een speaker van 8 Ohm, dan gaar er 1 Ampère door lopen I=U/R
het opgenomen vermogen is dan P=U*I = 8 x 1 = 8 Watt
16 Volt: 16/8=2  16x2=32 Watt
75 Volt: 75/8=9,4 A   75x9,4=703 Watt
100 Volt: 100/8=12,5A  100x12,5=1250 Watt
Dit gaat zo door tot de speaker zich als gloeilamp gaat gedragen.

(Ik weet best dat speakers geen zuiver Ohmse belasting vormen en ook frequentie afhankelijk zijn en een reactantie hebben, en dat dus de Wet van Ohm niet zomaar 1:1 toegepast mag worden, maar het is maar een getallenvoorbeeldje om e.e.a. te verduidelijken)

----------


## MMD

ronaldm: 



> citaat:aangezien een chassis een bepaalde belasting is voor een versterker zal deze dan ook nooit zijn maximale vraag aan vermogen overschreiden



Een speaker "vraagt" niet maar "krijgt".

Carl: handjeklap  :Smile: 

P.S. Zou wel mooi zijn als een chassis "vraagt", blaas je ze ook niet meer op.

Groet André

----------


## beyma

*kick het topic omhoog mode*

Inderdaad even een vraag over de punisher, heeft iemand een zaaglijst voor mij ?? 

Ik weet het,ik ben een luie donder, maar als iemand het heeft why not?! :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Wat ik persoonlijk altijd doe als ik een ontwerp wil gaan bouwen is eerst de constructie tekeningen goed bestuderen en daarna het ontwerp zelf nog eens na tekenen om te kijken of de maten wel kloppen. Wanneer je een ontwerp in je hoofd voor je ziet dan kan je een zaagplan makkelijk zelf opstellen. De Punisher hoorn is voor een hoornkast best eenvoudig te maken.

De inwendige breedte van de Punisher is 47cm. Wat ik meestal doe is uit de platen berkenmultiplex repen hout zagen van 47cm breed en dit zonder de zaag tussendoor te verstellen. Op die manier zijn alle repen dus precies even breed. Daarna zaag ik de repen op lengte etc. Bij het in elkaar zetten zullen er dus nagenoeg geen kieren zijn omdat alle inwendige panelen dezelfde breedte hebben.

Uittekenen van de panelen op een zijkant is een tip omdat je dan met een hoekopnemer ook gelijk alle schuintes kan opmeten.

MVG Contour

----------


## beyma

Ja, oke ik ben timmerman dus optekenen en het maken is appeltje eitje voor me, maar omdat ik altijd haast heb dacht ik van laat ik het eens vragen, scheeld me weer tijd [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## frederik_

Al steek je nog zoveel tijd in bouwtekeningen,kijk hier is:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/construct...nisher2005.jpg
http://www.speakerstore.nl/construct...cement2005.jpg

Alles staat erin en nog vragen naar een zaagplan....(als je toch is wist hoeveel uur hier al in zit)

----------


## Bastisito

Nog even wat foto's van onze 6 Punishers en 4 zelfbouw topjes. (onderste 2 punishers staan te koop)

http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/02.jpg
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/03.jpg
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/04.jpg
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/05.jpgMet m'n collega, leuk he[8D]
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/06.jpg
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/07.jpgAgain Sietse, ter vergelijk van de hoogte.
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/08.jpg
http://213.84.8.253/powerbass/img/Ne...nishers/09.jpg

----------


## Dr. Edie

Leuk voor op een slaapkamer o.i.d[8D]

Heel mooi... Zat nog flink te twijfelen om je tekoopstaande Punisher's over te nemen, zit er helaas even niet in[8)]

----------


## Bastisito

Ja, over het ontwerp van de Punsisher zijn wij zeer tevreden. Hij gaat niet superlaag, maar voor drive-in is het ideaal. Drukt heerlijk door, lekker droge bass. Mits goed aangestuurd (1500 watt per kast), kun je hier heel wat mensen mee aan. Nogmaals thumbs up voor Contour (geen idee hoe je echt heet  :Wink: ) en Frederic

----------


## Contour

Bedankt voor de aardige woorden :-)

MVG Walter

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik twijfel ook enorm tussen de Punisher's nog... Ik heb nu de EV W-Bin's met erin de SM-115K (drukt en beukt ook erg prima...) maar als ik die verhalen lees van de Punisher kriebelt het toch serieus!  :Big Grin: 

Alleen versterker vermogen, dan maar 2 Dap Palladium 2000's in brigde... Eens even nadenken, en mijn W-Bin's voor een leuk bedrag kwijtraken... Walter, denk je dat ik er erg veel mee vooruit ga ?... (wellicht stomme vraag, maargoed).. Doel: vooral carnaval.

----------


## beyma

Er zou toch een update komen voor de punisher hoorn ? ivm een nieuwe driver van sigaar euhh ciare  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Staat zeker nog in de ijskast ,die plannen ? :Frown:

----------


## Contour

Hallo Edie,

Aangestuurd met een goede amp zal de Punisher lager en harder gaan dan jouw (vrij kleine) W-bin. De W-bins doen het vooral goed in het rendement tussen de 75-200Hz. In de tijd dat W-bins populair waren liepen deze bijvoorbeeld vaak zelfs door tot deze 200Hz waarna een grote midhoorn het overnam. Onder de 75-80Hz doen de W-bins niet veel meer, pas bij het stacken van 6-8 kasten per kant begint de W-bin zijn ware kracht te vertonen. Ik heb het dan over de grotere 2x15" of 1x18" versies. Jouw kleinere W-bins met enkel 15" zullen het standalone of zelfs als monostack lastig hebben onder de 70Hz. Het beste is om eens zelf te gaan luisteren naar een goed aangestuurd Punisher systeem om zelf te bepalen of je het goed vindt of niet. Bastisito beschrijft heel goed wat de Punisher doet. 

Ten overvloede wil ik nogmaals opmerken dat met twee Punishers per kant hun prestatie nog eens opvallend verbeterd t.o.v. een enkele kast. Dat bashoorns nog liever koppelen dan andere kasttypen wordt dan nog eens zeer duidelijk.

Punisher II is reeds een tijdje geleden op de speakerstore site verschenen:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=21

Tevens is voor de Punisher II een compleet zaagplan gemaakt met daarin de maten van alle afzonderlijke panelen. Ook tref je settings aan voor de mogelijke Punisher/X-tro combi. Dus voor de opmerking van Beyma: je loopt achter  :Wink: 

MVG Contour

----------


## beyma

shame on me....[:I]

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> 
> MVG Walter



Oja, dat was het dus :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Hallo Edie,
> 
> Aangestuurd met een goede amp zal de Punisher lager en harder gaan dan jouw (vrij kleine) W-bin. De W-bins doen het vooral goed in het rendement tussen de 75-200Hz. In de tijd dat W-bins populair waren liepen deze bijvoorbeeld vaak zelfs door tot deze 200Hz waarna een grote midhoorn het overnam. Onder de 75-80Hz doen de W-bins niet veel meer, pas bij het stacken van 6-8 kasten per kant begint de W-bin zijn ware kracht te vertonen. Ik heb het dan over de grotere 2x15" of 1x18" versies. Jouw kleinere W-bins met enkel 15" zullen het standalone of zelfs als monostack lastig hebben onder de 70Hz. Het beste is om eens zelf te gaan luisteren naar een goed aangestuurd Punisher systeem om zelf te bepalen of je het goed vindt of niet. Bastisito beschrijft heel goed wat de Punisher doet.



Ik heb vrijwel het gehele Punisher topic al doorgelezen, en uiteraard laaiend enthausiast word ik ervan :Smile: ... Maar ik heb besloten toch nog een tijd (ik kan nou eenmaal voorlopig niet teveel geld gaan uitgeven...) de W-Bin's te behouden... Ik weet dat er onder de 70 Hz niet veel output is (tussen de 70-90 dB klonk op gehoor ook het hardste vond ik, tuurlijk geen vergelijking, mja..) maar ik weet haast zeker dat komend jaar ook 2 Punisher's in de plaats komen... De JBL "toppen" ben ik echter wel nog erg goed van te spreken, die behoud ik.. 

En die W-Bin's zijn meer "beukkastjes"...

----------


## Contour

Bij deze twee exploded views van de Punisher II:





MVG Contour

----------


## Nisse

Hallo,

Is er iemand die de zaagtekeningen heeft (met correcte afmetingen) om een de punisher te maken in 18mm hout.  Ik kan dit ook wel zelf maken, maar als er al iemand dit werk al heeft gedaan kan ik er misschien wel van profiteren.  

Dank  :Wink:

----------


## bertuss

speakerstore site staat er 1. echter weet niet meer of het mkI of mkII is.

(oja houtdikte is dan wel 15mm volghens mij)

----------


## MarkRombouts

ik heb een beetje een vaag vermoeden dat het juist om de afwijkende houtdikte gaat, maar ik kan het mis hebben natuurlijk

 :Smile:

----------


## bertuss

aanpassen van het zaagplan is dasn niet zoveel werk meer.
er zit al heel veel tijd in zon plan. 
misschien is het niet nodig om 18mm te gebruiken ?

----------


## Nisse

Inderdaad, het probleem is juist de houtdikte.  Plan op spekerstore is voor 15 mm.  Aanpassen naar 18mm vraagt toch wel wat werk.  Ik wil echt wel 18mm gebruiken (MDF) om de prijs van het materiaal te drukken.  Deze MDF kost voor mij veel minder dan 15mm multiplex.  Eventueel gewichtstoename is voor mij geen enkel probleem.

Dank  :Wink:

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

18mm MDF is inderdaad een stuk goedkoper dan 15mm berken. Echter de kast zal zwaarder worden. Bovendien kost de kast met Ciare driver en afwerking sowieso enkele honderden euro's en dan maken die paar extra knaken voor het hout toch ook niet meer uit?

MVG Contour

----------


## Nisse

Hoi,

Voor mij is de 18mm MDF toch een serieuze pak goedkoper, bijna 35 euro per plaat. (is via een goede kennis) als ik 3 platen reken maakt dit bijna 105 euro. Wij denken eraan om 4 afgewerkte kasten te maken, dan kom ik op 420 euro. Komt er nog eens bij dat ik die 18mm MDF bijna gratis kan laten zagen, wat voor 15mm niet kan. (Wordt niet verkocht op de zaak waar die kennis werkt) Lijkt mij toch wel de moeite.  En zoals ik al zei is het gewicht voor ons geen enkel probleem.

----------


## bertuss

nou dan ga je toch voor die 400 euro ffies het zaagplan aanpssen.

al ben je er een uur mee bezig  :Wink: 

als het zoveel scheelt he.

----------


## MartijnB.

en mocht je een keer een case tegen de zijwand aanrijden, (vooraan aan het einde van de hoorn) dan heb je een probleem. mag je de driver eruit slopen en opnieuw beginnen. als je het doet, doe het dan meteen goed. :Wink:  15mm meranti is een mooie middenmoot. minstens zo sterk als berken, kost minder, weegt helaas wel weer meer. (maar alsnog aanzienlijk minder dan MDF)

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Voor het prototype van de Punisher hadden wij minder dan 1,5 plaat nodig van 244x122cm.

MVG Contour

----------


## eddie

Hallo, ik heb ooit grote bashoorns gemaakt in mdf, als het gewicht geen probleem is mdf is veel mooier af te werken, maar je moet het
wel goed behandelen tegen vocht , want daar kan mdf niet tegen.
het heeft wel zijn voordelen om kops af te ronden en zo, maar ik
gebruik het toch ook niet meer.
groeten eddie

----------


## sevdm

hallo mensen,

In deze topic word ook nog een keer gesproken over 12"highpower LF chassis van beyma, eminence, rcf, etc in vergelijking/ in plaats van die van Ciare
Weet iemand van jullie nog welke modellen dit waren? Ik zit alweeer een uur achter deze topic en kan de modellen niet meer vinden. Kan iemand mij helpen

m.v.g Mark

----------


## extremebottens

Zo,

Even dit topic omhoog geknald! (maar dit topic is het waard)

Als begin van de hoorn wordt het midden van de ciare driver genomen: Hier is de hoorn 30cm breed en 5cm hoog wat resulteert in een hals van 150cm^2. De Sd van de Ciare is 490 dus de compressiefactor is (490/150) 3,3. Is dit correct??

Als ik zo´n zelfde truc met een 18" wil uithalen die een Sd heeft van 1200cm^2 dan kom ik dus op een Hals van (1200/3,3) = 363cm^2. Is dit aan te raden of is die conus te groot om dan goed te functioneren?? i.v.m. de stijfheid en dergelijke??

Groeten,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> Kleinere diameters hebben als voordeel dat ze makkelijker stijf kunnen worden gemaakt als grotere diameters. Dus 12" zijn over het algemeen makkelijker stijf te krijgen als 15", welke op hun beurt makkelijk stijf te krijgen zijn als 18".
> Ontwerpen met kleinere diameters hebben dan ook vaak een hogere compressiefactor.



In het geval van de Punisher ook. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## extremebottens

Hallo,

Dat wist ik Johan, dat kleinere drivers makkelijker stijf zijn te krijgen maar ik heb als vuistregel geleerd dat voor 18" een compressiefactor van 2 aan te houden een goede zaak is maar door de SK-Bastelhorn begon ik te twijfelen als een compressiefactor van 3 ook te doen is, zie onderstaand verhaal.

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties





> Citaat:
> 
> Als je kijkt naar onderstaande link:
> 
> http://www.xcite-live.de/Bastelhorn-Masse1.GIF
> 
> Zullen ze dan de 100mm (dus bij de eerste knik) zien als begin van de hoorn? en tot daar (ook al loopt het schuin) de ruimte zien als compressiekamer? 
> 
> Als die 100mm gezien wordt als begin van de hoorn dan heb je een hals van 57 x 10 = 570cm^2 wat een iets hogere compressiefactor oplevert als 2!
> ...



Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Rademakers

> Als die 100mm gezien wordt als begin van de hoorn dan heb je een hals van 57 x 10 = 570cm^2 wat een iets hogere compressiefactor oplevert als 2!



Een vuistregel is niet bedoeld als bindende regel maar als richtgevende lijn. Ook loopt de praktijk ingewikkelder als de simulatie. Hornresp komt invoervelden tekort die verder gaan als alleen T/S-parameters, daardoor is het minder zwart/wit als juist/onjuist.

Een aantal van je vragen kan ik niet vanuit de theorie beantwoorden, die blijken uit de praktijk of die moeten nog exact aangetoond worden. Je weet pas zeker dat een speaker niet meer aankan als een bepaalde compressie, als je een destructieve test doet, met meerdere examplaren voor een hogere betrouwbaarheid. De interesse hiervoor is beperkt te noemen. 
Natuurlijk kun je ook zelf in de praktijk gaan testen. Dergelijke vragen zou ik ook op internationale fora stellen, kennis is vaak verspreid. Soms een mailtje direct aan McBean voor specifieke vragen over Hornresp. Veel inlezen op prosoundweb, diyaudio, audioasylum, speakerplans, etc. 
Zelf heb ik door studie en dergelijke, minder tijd voor het beantwoorden van vragen. In de praktijk kan ik eventueel meewerken.

Afgaande op mijn twee 18LW1400's zou ik zeggen dat een compressie van 3 tot 3,3 me erg hoog lijkt. Ik vind het membraan vrij flexibel, het lijkt meer gericht op basreflex en BPH

Mvg Johan

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Een vuistregel is dat een membraan met een zuivere konus vorm beter geschikt is voor een hoorn dan een 'nawi' membraan. Dat laatste is een membraan die enigzins gekromt is.

Met name een diepe konusvorige konus doet het goed in hoorn. Dit heeft puur met de stijfheid te maken. Stel je voor dat je konus geen diepte zou hebben (vlakke konus) dan kon je hem ombuigen als een papiertje. Hoe dieper de konus des te buigstijver is de konus. 

MVG Contour

----------


## extremebottens

> Veel inlezen op prosoundweb, diyaudio, audioasylum, speakerplans



Dat zal ik zeker doen, ik kan maar niet genoeg krijgen van dit soort info (maar daar waren jullie zekers al achter).




> Zelf heb ik door studie en dergelijke, minder tijd voor het beantwoorden van vragen



Dat kan ik begrijpen, ik heb afgelopen half jaar ook helemaal geen tijd gehad voor dit soort dingen, ik was zelfs mijn wachtwoord kwijt van mbottens dus heb maar even een nieuw account aangemaakt.

Maar nu heb ik weer veel tijd voor dit soort dingen, heb mijn vorige studie afgerond (HBO electronica) en ben nu aan een nieuwe studie begonnen (Technology Management in Groningen). Heb nu weer meer tijd vrij.

Maar goed, back ontopic: 




> Een vuistregel is dat een membraan met een zuivere konus vorm beter geschikt is voor een hoorn dan een 'nawi' membraan. Dat laatste is een membraan die enigzins gekromt is



Ik zal eens mijn 18W1000 naast de 18LW1400 leggen en eens kijken naar het verschil. En hou wel in mijn ontwerp een compressie aan tussen de 2 en 3 (iemand moet het toch proberen), we merken dan wel wat het oplevert.

@Rademakers, ik begrijp dat je het druk hebt maar kun je kort antwoorden op mijn vraag over de back horn simulatie in hornresp? ik ben namelijk van plan om 2 typen kasten te bouwen, een hoornkast a la punisher of de SK bastelhorn. en een hybride of een bandpass. Daarna ga ik 2 verschillende proto´s bouwen en dan de keuze maken.

Oftewel in theorie in hornresp ga ik mijn eigen versies uitwerken van:

Punisher (in groter kastformaat met 18" driver)
SK Bastelhorn (in groter formaat eigen versie)
Bandpass hoorn (ook naar eigen ontwerp)
Hybride bas ala dap, tse sub e.d. (maar ook in eigen groter kastformaat).

Afhankelijk van de simulatie resultaten kies ik 2 stuks waarvan ik per type 2 proto´s ga bouwen. De één meer hoorngericht en de ander meer bandpass/hybride gericht.

De missende sleutel is nu nog het goed uitrekenen van de hybride en ben er achter dat dit met de Back horn functie kan maar kom er nog niet helemaal uit hoe je dit moet invoeren, heb wel geprutst maar dit is nog niet echt geslaagd.

groetjes,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Needmoresound

zal deze kast in zijn eentje met de speaker 2206h van jbl wat toevoegen aan 1 beyma 15G450N in een basreflex? 
2206h heeft alles iets minder als de caire, iets minder watts een iets kleinere Xmax en dergelijke, wel een wat hoger rendement.

----------


## extremebottens

Mijn mening is dat het niet zo slim is om 2 verschillende typen bas kasten te gaan gebruiken in dezelfde frequentieband. Het is veel beter om 2 dezelfde speakers neer te zetten omdat deze dan goed koppelen en elkaar aanvullen.

Ik heb zelf ook een tijdje 2 systemen tezamen gebruikt, een glijbaan en een V18PWH van dynacord maar toen ik ben overgestapt op de V28PWH (als het ware een dubbele V18PWH) merkte ik echt een hoop verbetering in het laag, betere druk enzovoort.

Als tweede punt van kritiek en nog een reden om het niet te doen is dat je een andere speaker in de punisher zet, je spreekt zelf over een hoger rendement maar dit betekent waarschijnlijk niet dat jouw punisher dan een hoger rendement heeft, die andere parameters zijn namelijk belangrijker dan het rendement voor het goed functioneren van de punisher en een hoog rendement te behalen.

Ik zou dus gaan voor een verdubbeling van je huidige bassen of voor de omschakeling op punishers maar dan wel met de Ciare driver (die zijn ook niet zo duur hoor).

Nog even iets anders, 2 luidsprekers van 100dB die je tezamen gebruikt hebben gezamelijk zonder koppeling meegerekent 103dB. Je kunt je voorstellen dat 1 speaker van 97dB tezamen gebruiken met 1 speaker van 100dB niet zoveel effect heeft.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Martin Ottens

----------


## Needmoresound

oke bedant, ik ben overgehaalt!
En ze hebben me idd ooit verteld dat als je 2 (dezelfde) speakers hebt in de plaats van 1 dat je 6 db meer krijgt:
- 3 db voor het verdubbelen van het vermogen (iets minder als je een slechte versterker hebt).
-en 3 db door de koppeling.

Ik verkoop mijn beyma waarschijnlijk en bestel wel 1 caire en als ik minder geluid krijg. Dan hoop ik dat de punisher 2dehands wat oplevert. Kan ik meteen kijken of het zoveel uitmaakt of de speaker bij de kast hoort  :Wink:  
Of is dit niet verstandig  :Confused:

----------


## Needmoresound

Ik heb mijn punisher af, leuk geluidje  :Smile: 
Ik heb er ook een keer een andere speaker in gedaan, 2206h van jbl. 
En ik hoor bijna geen verschil (niet dat ik een betouwbare test heb gedaan), maar dat je de kast niet moet gaan bouwen omdat je een iets andere speaker hebt is voor mij geen reden meer!)

En als je de beyma erbij aansluit hoor je idd niet veel verschil!

----------


## debox

Zijn er ook al mensen die de punisher in combinatie met de x-tro hebben uitgeprobeerd voor het uitversterken van live bands???

----------


## Devotion

> Zijn er ook al mensen die de punisher in combinatie met de x-tro hebben uitgeprobeerd



Zover kom ik verder niet... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Ik heb mijn punisher af, leuk geluidje 
> Ik heb er ook een keer een andere speaker in gedaan, 2206h van jbl. 
> En ik hoor bijna geen verschil (niet dat ik een betouwbare test heb gedaan), maar dat je de kast niet moet gaan bouwen omdat je een iets andere speaker hebt is voor mij geen reden meer!)
> 
> En als je de beyma erbij aansluit hoor je idd niet veel verschil!



Die JBL speaker speel je beslist in no time kapot als je hem erin zitten laat.. Zelf hier ook tevreden nog steeds, en wil er ook 2 bijbouwen (of 4 totaal nieuwe..) maarja, dan komen er weer 2 amps bij etc.. Iets voor later :Big Grin:

----------


## rooie-remus

hallo

ik ben van plan om 2 punisher te gaan bouwen 
maar ik heb ze nog nooit gehoord 
en welke speaker moet erin komen  ? zijn er meerdere die er in kunnen of is er maar een soort die er in kan ?
de kasten laat ik door iemand bouwen want het is tog iets te moeilijk om zelf te doen.  :Wink: 
en zijn ze binnen ook goed te gebruiken met of zonder bassreflex subs ter ondersteuning ?

ik heb nu op speakerstore gezien dat er de ciare 12.00sw in (moet ?)  maar waar is die te bestellen ?

mvg remco

----------


## sis

Bij speakerstore :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## rooie-remus

> Bij speakerstore
> sis



ik had te vroeg gereageerd want alsk iets langer ha gekeken wask er denk zelf ook wel achter gekomen  :Wink:  maar alsnog bedank

maar kunnen er ook andere drivers in of komen er geen andere in de buurt qau prestatie ? want me 2 12.00sw zit ik bijna aan me budget en moet de kasten ook laten bouwen aangezien het te moeilijk voor mij is  :Wink: 
maar alst nie anders gaat dan moek maar even op me maandsalaris wachten  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mvg remco

----------


## beyma

Mijn vader zei altijd al *"heb je er de knaken niet voor, spaar dan nog even door"* 

En mijn eigen motto is "_doe het goed, of doe het niet"_ 
Maar even on topic, er is ook een versie 2.0 van de punisher, omdat de eerdere drivers snel om zeep gingen, dus let wel op welk model je laat bouwen!

----------


## rooie-remus

geld heb er ik op dit moment net voor kasten kan ik later betalen  :Wink: 

maar ik ga de punisher bouwen die nu op de speakerstore website staan of is dat niet 2.0 ? 

zo niet heeft iemand dan een link voor de punisher 2.0 ?

----------


## sis

> geld heb er ik op dit moment net voor kasten kan ik later betalen 
> 
> maar ik ga de punisher bouwen die nu op de speakerstore website staan of is dat niet 2.0 ? 
> 
> zo niet heeft iemand dan een link voor de punisher 2.0 ?



Ik denk dat je beste even kan mailen naar speakerstore, die zullen jou met veel plezier helpen en ook kunnen uitleggen hoe je dit het beste doet .
sis

----------


## rooie-remus

dan nog een vraag kan het ook van 16 mm mdf worden gemaakt ? 
maakt nie zo heel veel uit of juist wel die 1 mm  ?

mvg remco

----------


## Mathijs

Het is niet slim om MDF te gebruiken.
Ten eerste is het erg zwaar.
Ten tweede kan het erg slecht tegen vocht.

----------


## Husss

> dan nog een vraag kan het ook van 16 mm mdf worden gemaakt ? 
> maakt nie zo heel veel uit of juist wel die 1 mm ?
> 
> mvg remco



 
Heb er nog 2 staan van berken versie 2. Kon je niet pm-en je hebt geen mail opgegeven

----------


## rooie-remus

nu ben ik tog aan het twijfelle geraakt .
want me budget is 500 euro en daar kan ik de kasten dus net van bouwen maar ik heb ze nog nog gehoord of gezien en om dan al me geld in 2 subs te stoppen zonder ik het resultaat weet heeft me tog aan het twijfelen gebracht 

want het zit namelijk zo ik had eerst 2 omnitronic bx-1550 subs maar ben ik nie egt tevreden over geweest en nu is er een ervan opgeblazen / kapot getrilt had het volume maar heel laag staan namelijk :Wink:  

maar nu moet ik dus nieuwe subs hebben en ben al 1 jaar van plan om punisher's te bouwen vanwege de gelezen verhalen. 

of is het tog beter om nieuw desnoods 2dehands 2 subs te kopen ?

is er iemand in de buurt van bakel (vlakbij helmond 30 min. van eindhoven) die 1 of 2 punishers heeft staan dat ik ze een keer kan beluisteren . ? 

mvg remco

----------


## ivo

Remco, aan Punishers zitten voordelen maar zeker ook nadelen.
Om de nadelen aan te halen, veel versterking nodig, controller met delay (je toppen zullen iets in delay moeten), binnen in kleine ruimte's kom je lastiger weg met hoorngeladen (punisher), voor optimaal gebruik (spl, diepgang) heb je er meerdere per kant nodig, ze zijn zwaar, moeilijk te combineren met andere systemen (denk aan basreflex, zeker ook delay nodig)

Zet voor jezelf, evt op dit forum, wat je er mee wil gaan doen, welke versterkers en toppen je gebruik, zodat wij je wat gerichter kunnen adviseren

----------


## rooie-remus

ik wil er feesten mee gaan draaien het aantal man is tot nu toe nog niet heel veel geweest vanwege dat ik voornamleijk feesten draaiden van de groep. 

versterkers zijn 
behringer a500 voor tops
en een dsa-800 voor de subs 

tops zijn soundtech/ev tops k geloof 150 wrms 
maar deze wil ik ook nog een keer vervangen door zelfbouw of nieuwkoop 

de versterkers wil ik evt ook vervangen maar dat komt dan later in het proces. want ik heb nu de gedachten omdat ik tog nieuwe subs moet bouwen/kopen dat ik het beste tog iets groter wattaga kan pakken dat ik niet meteen weer andere moet kopen als ik meer geluid wil hebben.

gr remco

----------


## RenéE

Ik zou in jouw geval gewoon gaan voor een setje fatsoenlijke BR-subs. Kun je waarschijnlijk al weer een hele tijd mee vooruit en je hebt de door ivo genoemde nadelen niet. Desnoods kun je later nog uitbreiden naar 2 subs per kant.

----------


## ivo

Lijkt mij inderdaad een betere optie.

----------


## rooie-remus

ok in ieder geval bedankt voor de reacties 

maar welke br-subs kun je me aanbevelen (zelfbouw,nieuw) voor me huidige versterker ? (is de dsa-800)
Rated power 4 Ohm: 2x 780 Watt 
Rated power 8 Ohm: 2x 700 Watt  
Lowpass filter: 20~120Hz +/-3dB 
Low cut filter: 120Hz~20KHz +/-3dB

mvg remco

----------

